# Plastik ist doch sexy! - der STS und Co. Thread



## planetsmasher (23. Januar 2008)

alles rund um alle STS-Thermoplasten und sonstige Carbonies.

Tipps, Fakten, Fragen, etc.

soll natürlich allen nützlich sein.
Zunächst mal aber mir beim Aufbei meines frisch erworbenen STS XCR helfen.


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2008)

Herrlich, endlich ein Thread für die Nicht-Lobos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (23. Januar 2008)

na da mach ich doch mit..


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> alles rund um alle STS-Thermoplasten und sonstige Carbonies.
> 
> Tipps, Fakten, Fragen, etc.
> 
> ...



PRÄVENTIV ! cabonis von gt bitte - keine storch riesen....


----------



## Tiensy (24. Januar 2008)

*1. Tip:* Zum Reinigen des Thermoplasts/Kohlefaser/Carbon einfach mit lauwarmen Wasser und bisschen Spüli abreiben, danach ein sanftes und fusselfreies Tuch mit farblosem Silikonspray einsprühen und den Rahmen schön polieren.

Hinterlässt zwar einen dünnen Film auf dem Material, aber Dreck und alles weitere bleibt nicht mehr dran haften und der Rahmen glänzt wie nie zuvor


----------



## planetsmasher (24. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> PRÄVENTIV ! cabonis von gt bitte - keine storch riesen....


 
naja im GT-Forum dachte ich auf solche Hinweise verzichten zu können.
Wollte nur die neuen Kohle-Zassies nicht ausschliessen, weil Thermoplast und Carbon ja nicht so 100%ig das Gleiche sind, oder?
Der Thread könnte auch heissen: Kohle macht (bzw. ist) sexy. Aber die Erfahrung haben ja alle bestimmt schon selber gemacht.  

Frage zu meinem XCR: MZ Pro ETA oder Rock Shox Reba?


----------



## planetsmasher (27. Januar 2008)

So Leute,
danke für die zahlreichen Tipps zum Gabelthema 
denke ich werde dann erstmal die MZ MX Pro ETA/SL in Angriff nehmen.
Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor planlos: welcher LRS? welche Anbauteile?
Fest steht bis jetzt eigentlich nur die X0-Schaltung  mit Twistern und die Avid SD SL. Weiss jemand obs die auch in schwarz gibt? Ich finde die überall nur in silber/grau.
Zu allem anderen  bin ich für jede Anregung offen.
Und wenn jemand passende Parts übrig hat: PM an mich.

Dankeschön.

Planetsmasher


----------



## -lupo- (1. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube dass die meisten hier wissen wie ich zum Thema Gabel antworten wÃ¼rde, und zwar nimm die Italienerin!  Wobei die Reba durchaus ihre Reize hat.

LRS: Ich spare grad fÃ¼r ein LRS fÃ¼r mein i-Drive, werde bei actionsports ein LRS mit Hope pro2 Naben und mavic felgen nehmen, ich weiss das Modell nicht mehr aber welche aus der EX Serie, da ich das Bike doch ein wenig hart rannehme. Glaube dass die Naben auch im CC-Bereich okay sind, wÃ¼rde in dem Fall halt eine leichtere Felge nehmen. Achso: LRS kommt um die 350â¬.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Februar 2008)

falls du dir das mit der gabel nochmal überlegst,empfehle ich dir ne fox vanilla.


----------



## Frazer (1. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> falls du dir das mit der gabel nochmal überlegst,empfehle ich dir ne fox vanilla.



Hatte ich ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen, allerdings liegt das Preisniveau einer FOX-Gabel auch deutlich über dem einer RS Reba bzw. MZ MX Pro ETA/SL.

Ist halt leider immer alles eine Budget-Frage....

Wobei ich persönlich die FOX-Gabeln nur empfehlen kann. Fahre selber momentan ein F80RLT im CC-Bike und bin voll zufrieden... Hab aber auch schon eine Vanilla gefahren, gibts auch überhaupt nichts dran auszusetzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2008)

welcher federweg soll denn ans xcr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (1. Februar 2008)

Eine Duke geht auch:



Edel wäre wie im Original auch eine SID:


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2008)

So Leude!
Bike gerade abgeholt. Echt ein netter der STS-Freak. Für alle die auf mehr in der Bucht gehofft hatten: Er hat jetzt nur noch das eine das er aktuell fährt. Erstmal keine neue Auktion von ihm zu erwarten.  

Sieht gut aus der große (nicht der STS-Freak (der nat. auch) sondern der Rahmen). So alleine auch richtig handlich. Mal sehen ob XL die richtige Entscheidung war.

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps bez. Gabel. Derzeit echt ne Budgetfrage. Fox deshalb  erstmal ausm Rennen. Ich flieg im April nach California. Da brauch ich jede Kröte. Ich sitz ja nicht quasi neben der Gelddruckmaschine wie andere Forumsteilnehmer, ne Volker  ?
Ich denke ich werd mir noch die MX Pro ETA holen. Bremsen hab ich gestern ergattert. Dann ist bis Mai erst mal Ruhe. LRS hab ich mir bei Action Sport auch schon einen ausgeguckt. DT Naben + Felgen. Komplett Schwarz.
Habe gestern bei ebay um 10 sekunden nen sehr schönen silbernen KORE-Vorabu verpasst. Hat zufällig noch jemand son Ding rumliegen?

So muss jetzt aufhören, muss mein Baby noch anschauen bis mir schwindlig wird... Ich bin verliebt 

M.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ne Volker  ?



  jetzt hatte ich kurz die hoffnung, dass man mit unserem plotter auch geld drucken kann, aber dann fiel mir ein, dass du mich gar nicht meinst  
muss mich erst noch dran gewöhnen, dass ich hier nicht mehr der einzige volker bin...


----------



## SuperEva (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe letzen Samstag den STS vom Franzosen geholt konnte bei den anderen beiden Schnäppchen nicht wiederstehen und hab die dann gleich auch mit nach Hause geholt, natürlich alles noch neu.


----------



## Bursar (1. Februar 2008)

Was ist das jetzt eigentlich?
Schwarzer Kunststoff oder Kunststoff mit beigemischten kurzen Kohlefaserschnipseln oder ein "richtiger" Carbonrahmen mit langen ausgerichteten Fasern?


----------



## SuperEva (1. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich weis ich es ein Gewebestrumpf der mit dem Plastikharz getränkt ist und dann in einer Form aufgeblasen und gebacken wird.

Hier die Homepage des Herstellers Cytec wenn du etwas damit anfangen kanst. http://www.cytec.com/engineered-materials/thermoplastics.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2008)

bez. Federweg: ich denke mehr als 100mm macht keinen gesteigerten Sinn, oder? Die Duke sieht aber auch verdammt gut aus! Über die weiss ich aber so gut wie gar nix - zu der Zeit war ich gerade Bike-Abstinent.
Bin zwar nie ne Sid gefahren - aber ich denke die ist mir zu Race lastig. 
Ist die von den einschlägigen Magazinen attestierte geringe Steifigkeit der SID für Otto-Normal-Biker auch spürbar, oder brauch ich da 1000 Jahre Trail-Erfahrung um sowas auch selbst zu spüren?

Ihr seid keine Hilfe - Ihr stiftet nur mehr Verwirrung.  Bis vor ner Stunde musste ich mich zwischen 2 Gabeln entscheiden, jetzt kommen 4 (ohne Fox) in Frage!!  

M


----------



## GT-Man (1. Februar 2008)

Hier mehr zur Duke:
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/federgabeln/rock-shox-duke-xc-ue-turn-63-108-mm-2003--a755/

http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=481&nodeid=93


----------



## SuperEva (1. Februar 2008)

In diesem Test wird behauptet dass das STS eher ein Freeride Bike ist als Cross Country und der Tester nicht versteht warum GT in diese Rahmen eine SID verbaut hat. 

http://www.dirtworld.com/productreviews/ReviewStory.asp?id=103

"Which is why I don't understand why GT bills the bike as a cross-country steed. Yeah, most of the I-Drive models are set up with a Rock Shox SID's which says cross-country. While the I-Drive is an awesome ride I can't say I'd choose it for my cross-country bike. Especially when racing. Even at the amateur level. It feels more like a free ride bike to me. Nothing wrong with this. After a few short miles I felt completely confident in the I-Drive's ability to charge through big, bad and ugly terrain. But why not be proud of who you really are? Shoot... I could have the entire free ride concept wrong. But for me, 27 pounds is too heavy if I am out for a cross-country ride. On the other hand, if you are willing to carry the weight in exchange for a baby's butt smooth suspension you can't go wrong with the I-Drive. "

Meins wir mit einer 130mm Fox Float aufgebaut. 
Ich hatte schon damals in meinen LTS-1 eine 100mm Z1 und in meinen beiden STS-1 und STS-1000 DS eine 130mm Gabel.


----------



## GT-Man (1. Februar 2008)

Da das STS XCR aber zumindest von der Geometrie an die anderen XCR Modelle angelehnt ist - und diese nunmal CC-Fullys sind - macht meiner Meinung nach mehr als 100mm keinen Sinn. Fürs Freeriden sind halt eher die STS DS/DH Modelle.


----------



## Janikulus (1. Februar 2008)

oh das xcr 1000 ist ja geil  , na Versus, passend zum Rasta Zakar?


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2008)

Saublöde Anfängerfrage mal:
wie krieg ich denn den Sattelstützendurchmesser und die Grösse der Umwerferschelle raus?
Ich dachte immer zumindest die grösse der Sattelstütze wäre im Sitzrohrinnern eingraviert. Isses aber nicht... 
Wird ja bei den STS XCR einheitlich sein. Wobei war bei GT schon jemals was einheitlich und ausnahmslos für alle gültig? Ooch Nee....


----------



## Frazer (1. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> muss mich erst noch dran gewöhnen, dass ich hier nicht mehr der einzige volker bin...



Dinge ändern sich...   

@Marcus
ne SID sollteste auch ganz schnell wieder vergessen, hatte zwar mal eine, aber würde ich Dir nicht mehr wirklich empfehlen. Nimm was stabileres.


----------



## Kint (1. Februar 2008)

was sind denn bitte falsche carbon rahmen ? udn welche rahmen haben denn einfach nur faserschnipsel die in kunstoff liegen - und halten ? 


sts rahmen sind "richtige carbon rahmen" .fasern, die zum strumpf gestrickt mit harz getränkt in eine form gelegt, aufgeblasen und dann ausgebacken werden. das ist eine möglichkeit der carbon rahmen herstellung. man nennt das monocoque wenn ein rahmen so aus einem stück besteht. . eine andere ist einzelrohre zu bauen, diese dann entweder in muffen zu verkleben ( specialized epic) oder mit gewebematten zu umhüllen ( tube to tube - scott baut so) plastikrahmen ( denn das sind siealle  letzendlich) sind die gleiche bauweise wie zb kanus. mit fasern verstärkter kunststoff. man nennt die rahmen umgangsprachlich carbon rahmen weil die fasern aus kohlenstoff bestehen ( carbon) bei kanus wird kein CFK ( kohlenstofffaserverstärkter kunststoff) verwendet sodnern zb GFK, dh glasfaserverstärkter kunststoff. die fasern werden in eine kunststoffart eingelegt (matrix) der nicht unerheblich für die festigkeit der rahmen ist. die belastbarkeit eines "carbon" rahmens hängt also sowohl von der faser, als auch der matrix als auch der art der bauweise (zum beispiel der ausrichtung der fasern) zusammen. 
was den sts von heutigen cfk rahmen unterscheidet ist die nicht bis ins letzte getriebene ausrichtung der fasern. man geht heute aufgrund besserer fasern und matrizen immer mehr dazu über (auch und vor allem bei monocoque bauweise) einzelne matten stressoptimiert auszurichten - ganz einfach weil alle welt der meinung ist ein fahrrad über 12 kilo sei keins mehr. das war vor 10 jahren (!) noch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich. 

mehr dazu kann man zb durch google erfahren. 

ne sid ist und bleibt ne race gabel. eher nicht so steif. und nur weil irgend ein horst 1999 der meinung war alles was mehr als 10cm federweg hat ist ein freeride (tm cannondale) bike ist das sts xcr noch lange keins. 
wie gtman richtig gepostet hat ist das sts xcr identisch zu den les und dem 1000 reinrassiger xc geht kaum deswegen auch die sid gabel als oem gabel. und auch volker ( versus) hat schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen - mehr als 100mm ist dem fahrverhalten eines xcr abträglich. das ist nämlich von der geometrie des rahmens abhängig, und nicht von dem federweg der am hinterrad angelötet ist. und auch ich habs schon mehrfach gesagt aber ich sags gerne nochmal: manch einer mag der meinung sein das/ein  rad färht sich mit ner 13cm gabel ( oder 15 oder warum nicht gleich 20cm gabel) besser - das ist nicht der fall. es fährt sich anders und definitiv nicht so wie gedacht/entwickelt. man verhunzt sich mit der einbauhöhe die mit so einem federweg verbunden ist ( denn letztendlich kommts auf die ebh an) das fahrverhalten . Und die ebh wird mit jedem jahr das ins land streicht größer - auch wen der ein fw gleich bleibt in den letzten 10 jahren sind die ebh bei 80mm gabeln um ca 2-3 cm gewachsen. die duke ist travelbar - das ist der interessante faktor an dieser gabel - man kann sie also auch mit 63mm fahren - was dann ebh mäßig wahrscheinlich einer 99er sid ähnlich kommt. eine brandaktuelle 100mm gabel ist aber sicher grenzwertig in dem rahmen.  wer der meinung ist er braucht unbedingt eine 13cm gabel um richtig fahren zu können- der soll sich bitte einen anderen rahmen holen im xcr hat sie nix zu suchen. thats it.

und sattelstützenmaße im rahmen eingeschlagen ? wo gibts denn sowas. um den sattelstützendurchmesser zu ermitteln nimmt man zb sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Digitale-Schiebl...ryZ46377QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer ohne messchieber an nem bike rumschraubt hats eh nicht verdient . imho.


----------



## cleiende (1. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Saublöde Anfängerfrage mal:
> wie krieg ich denn den Sattelstützendurchmesser und die Grösse der Umwerferschelle raus?
> Ich dachte immer zumindest die grösse der Sattelstütze wäre im Sitzrohrinnern eingraviert. Isses aber nicht...
> Wird ja bei den STS XCR einheitlich sein. Wobei war bei GT schon jemals was einheitlich und ausnahmslos für alle gültig? Ooch Nee....



Schlag mal unter "Schieblehre" nach.
Mannomann....


----------



## Kint (1. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schlag mal unter "Schieblehre" nach.
> Mannomann....



datt is ein messchieeeber....maaan.  (zumindest wenn er keine festsellschrauben hat...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

Wie messen...  Fäustl und gut iss....


----------



## jasper (1. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Eine Duke geht auch:


geil. ich hatte damals diese ersten i-drive dingers als extrem hässlich in erinnerung
und für mich waren sie eigentlich nie etwas anderes, um gt von der drohenden pleite abzuwenden. aber jetzt muss ich sagen: sieht schon geil aus, das teil.


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2008)

höckle hat recht: wozu messen?
nachdem ja einige Herren eh alles wissen - dachte ich mir auf deren reichen Wissensschatz zurückgreifen zu können. Ellenlange Abhandlungen zu nebensächlichen Themen gibts ja auch gratis.
Aber wenn man in den erlauchten Kreis der GT-Besitzer, zu dem ich mich nicht erst seit heute zähle, nur durch Erwerb einer Schieblehre aufgenommen wird, werde ich Euch Morgen ein Bild einer solchen nebst Kaufbeleg posten. 
Falls trotzdem jemand sich herablassen könnte, mir diese Masse zukommen zu lassen, wäre ich zutiefst dankbar. Hoffe da bricht sich niemand nen Zacken aus der Krone.



...nicht zu fassen...


----------



## Kint (1. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> höckle hat recht: wozu messen?
> nachdem ja einige Herren eh alles wissen - dachte ich mir auf deren reichen Wissensschatz zurückgreifen zu können. Ellenlange Abhandlungen zu nebensächlichen Themen gibts ja auch gratis.
> Aber wenn man in den erlauchten Kreis der GT-Besitzer, zu dem ich mich nicht erst seit heute zähle, nur durch Erwerb einer Schieblehre aufgenommen wird, werde ich Euch Morgen ein Bild einer solchen nebst Kaufbeleg posten.
> Falls trotzdem jemand sich herablassen könnte, mir diese Masse zukommen zu lassen, wäre ich zutiefst dankbar. Hoffe da bricht sich niemand nen Zacken aus der Krone.
> ...



was ist nicht zu fassen ? den richtigen durchmesser für DEIN bike ermittelst du nunmal nur mitm messchieber, schieblehre was auch immer. sowas unterscheidet sich auch gerne innerhalb eines modells mal. abgesehen davon, dass sowas auch zur grundaustattung einer werkstatt gehören sollte, ein bisschen eigeninitiative schadet auch nicht - auch wenn man hier im forum vieles (sogar ellenlange antworten zu ner kurzen frage) gratis bekommt, das als gegeben vorauszusetzen ist etwas dreist.


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Februar 2008)

Ja nee ist schon klar. Sorry. Grundsätzlich hast  Du ja auch völlig recht.
Ich mags nur nicht wenn auf (sogar als solche bezeichnete) "Anfängerfragen" mit Mannomanns und ähnlichem reagiert wird. Ist nicht jeder als Schraubergott auf die Welt gekommen. Das ist mir im IBC an verschiedenen Stellen schon sauer aufgestossen.
Ich hoffe ich erweise mich zukünftig noch meines Fahrrads würdig. 
 <- soll ne Friedenspfeife sein.

Marcus


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Ja nee ist schon klar. Sorry. GrundsÃ¤tzlich hast  Du ja auch vÃ¶llig recht.
> Ich mags nur nicht wenn auf (sogar als solche bezeichnete) "AnfÃ¤ngerfragen" mit Mannomanns und Ã¤hnlichem reagiert wird. Ist nicht jeder als Schraubergott auf die Welt gekommen. Das ist mir im IBC an verschiedenen Stellen schon sauer aufgestossen.
> Ich hoffe ich erweise mich zukÃ¼nftig noch meines Fahrrads wÃ¼rdig.
> <- soll ne Friedenspfeife sein.
> ...



marcus so wars nicht gemeint.das ging nicht gegen deine fÃ¤higkeiten.  nur haben wir a) hier kaum sts xcr und b) *sind wir auch aus spass und nicht wegen des geldes hier* und nicht um alle zwei minuten in den keller zu rennen und irgendein maÃ zu messen. nur weil manch einer (mal allgemein gesprochen) lieber nen satz in die tasten hackt und sich auf arbeit anderer stÃ¼tzt als mal 10 â¬ sinnvoll zu investieren.  .peace


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Februar 2008)

aber wenn ich doch für 10 schon nen todschicken vorbau ziehen kann 
und warum in den keller rennen? in den letzten tagen hat sich für mich der eindruck verfestigt, wer nicht mind. 3 bikes (am besten im schlafzimmer) in der wohnung stehen hat gehört eh net dazu. schön das es dann doch anders ist.


Gute Nacht

PS


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> aber wenn ich doch für 10 schon nen todschicken vorbau ziehen kann
> und warum in den keller rennen? in den letzten tagen hat sich für mich der eindruck verfestigt, wer nicht mind. 3 bikes (am besten im schlafzimmer) in der wohnung stehen hat gehört eh net dazu. schön das es dann doch anders ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Sodele - jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu schreiben .

Das mit der Schieblehre ist einfach Pflicht - alles was du mit einem normalen Zollstock gemessen hast , macht schon durch dessen Fertigungstoleranzen keinen Sinn . 1-2 Zehntel sind auf nem Zollstock nicht zu sehen , bei der Wahl der richtigen Sattelstütze aber Welten . Ne zu dicke bekommst du nur mit dem Hammer rein und danach nie wieder raus . Nimmst du eine zu dünne , musst du das Sattelrohr zu stark quetschen , damit sie nicht verrutscht .

Sind alles gut gemeinte Ratschläge die du hier bekommst und der Ton im GT Forum ist sehr sehr nett - geh mal zu den Classicern oder den Kantenklatschern , da wärst du für deine Anfrage gevierteilt worden .
Hintergrund des ganzen :

Masse aus dem Katalog passen nicht immer - hab ich selber erlebt - in mein mittlerweile verkauftes Stahl-Avalanche gehört eigentlich ne 26,8er Stütze - die bekommt man aber nur mit Gewalt fest - ne 27,0er Syncros passt perfekt , ne 27,0er Kore schon wieder etwas weniger gut . 27,2 bekommt man nicht mal mit Gewalt angesetzt . Soviel zu Katalogmaßen bzw Maßen von anderen - eigentlich baugleichen - Rahmen .

Ach ja - ich habe übrigens kein Fahrrad im Schlafzimmer stehen 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

und ich nur eins. und ein gequetschtes sattelrohr hält nich lang. und warum zur hölle willst du überbewertete taiwan (kalloy) vorbauten (kore) an ein so schönes xcr montieren ?  nimm doch was schickes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (2. Februar 2008)

naja überbewertetes Alu ist es ja letztemdlich immer. Aber ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern, dass in den 90ern KORE eigentlich an nem GT zum guten Ton gehört hat. Kann mich sogar an ne Werbung mit Mike King im Weltmeister-Jersey erinnern, wo KORE rel. prominent im Bild war. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Oder ich verwechsel das mit Control Tech - davon liest man hier im Forum eh so wenig.
Übrigens: meine Heute neu Erworbene Schieblehre (bitte aplaudieren sie jetzt!) zeigt mir beim Umwerfer ein eindeutiges 31,8 an. Beim Sattelrohr ist der Wert nicht ganz so unzweifelhaft. 31,4 ist wohl noch am wahrscheinlichsten. Aber nach Ketterechts Ausführungen werde ich wohl am ausprobieren eh nich vorbeikommen. Oder ich bin schlicht zu blöd. 

PS

Mein Rahmen hat übrigens ne befristete Aufenthaltsgenehmigung fürs Schlafzimmer erhalten. Oder eher ne schulterzuckende Duldung. Ich sag doch auch nichts gegen geschätzte 150 Handtaschen   im Ankleidezimmer


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> naja überbewertetes Alu ist es ja letztemdlich immer. Aber ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern, dass in den 90ern KORE eigentlich an nem GT zum guten Ton gehört hat.  Kann mich aber auch täuschen.



völlig richtig das alles - du täuscht dich nicht. dennoch war kore taiwan ware, die von kalloy hergestellt wurde. und somit nicht besser als mounty, uno, nc17, zerfal, a2z, xtasy, zoom, oder eben kalloy. nicht sonderlich edel wie ein synchros und schon gar nicht made in usa wie ctech. was man jetzt davon halten mag - jedem selbst überlassen. aber ich würde nen mainstream synchros oder nen atac, oder was schönes edles wie tune oder so bevorzugen. meinetwegen auch den originalen azonic. ctech finde ich persönlich für alu oder sts zu filigran das passt imho gut an stahl bikes. 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> Übrigens: meine Heute neu Erworbene Schieblehre (bitte aplaudieren sie jetzt!) zeigt mir beim Umwerfer ein eindeutiges 31,8 an. Beim Sattelrohr ist der Wert nicht ganz so unzweifelhaft. 31,4 ist wohl noch am wahrscheinlichsten.








hm uw ist standard - hätte ich getippt. wobei 34,9 auch denkbar gewesen wäre. deine sattelstütze 31,4 ist nicht sooo gängig überrascht mich etwas. 31,6 oder ,8 hätt emich weniger verwundert, aber da kannste mal sehn. jetzt wäre ein guter zeitpunkt andere xcr user zu fragen wies denn bei denen ist.... 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> Oder eher ne schulterzuckende Duldung. Ich sag doch auch nichts gegen geschätzte 150 Handtaschen   im Ankleidezimmer



wow - zahlenmäßig haste da noch was aufzuholen....


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jetzt wäre ein guter zeitpunkt andere xcr user zu fragen wies denn bei denen ist....



in vorauseilendem gehorsam: 
sattelstütze 31,6
umwerfer 31,8

sowohl beim xcr 1000, als auch beim i2k.

hoffe mit diesen angaben geholfen zu haben und lehne jegliche regressansprüche wegen feststeckender sattelstützen, oder ähnlichem ab.


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Februar 2008)

okay, dann mich ich jetzt nen unterfaden auf:
*was wurde eigentlich aus....?*
syncros: wenn ich mir aktuellen designs und preise anschau, hat das ja nicht mehr soviel mit dem kult-hersteller vergangener tage gemeinsam, oder?
control tech: früher kult, jetzt nicht mal auf ebay zu bekommen
AC: ist ja wohl völlig in der Versenkung verschwunden?
etc. etc.

Nach einigen Jahren der Bike-Abstinenz, oder zumindest nur auf Halbgas, vermisse ich jetzt die ganzen prägenden Marken der Ära in der für mich alles began.

Deshalb Stylefrage: darf man die "neuen" syncros-parts verbauen? Eher nicht - aber was dann?


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2008)

Die "kultigen" Syncros Parts gibt es gelegentlich noch über das große E. Allerdings... Die letzte 26.8er Sattelstütze ging gerade für 112 raus...  Die letzte 31.4er für 65... 
Abgesehen davon ist erlaubt was gefällt... Jeder wie er/sie lustig ist


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Deshalb Stylefrage: darf man die "neuen" syncros-parts verbauen?



nö!



planetsmasher schrieb:


> Eher nicht - aber was dann?



thomson!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Die letzte 26.8er Sattelstütze ging gerade für 112 raus...



dafür würde ich meine auch hergeben  
scheint ja aber als wertanlage auch gut geeignet zu sein...


----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nö!
> 
> 
> 
> thomson!




jawoll ja, denn erstens ist thomson unkaputtbar, zwotens ist thomson zeitlos elegant, da sehr schlicht und drittens gibt's die derzeit über einen freundlichen französischen äändläär auf le bay für schmale euros... mal nach einem gewissen 	
www-go1-fr suchen, da hat's thomson ab 49 steine .


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> okay, dann mich ich jetzt nen unterfaden auf:
> *was wurde eigentlich aus....?*
> syncros: wenn ich mir aktuellen designs und preise anschau, hat das ja nicht mehr soviel mit dem kult-hersteller vergangener tage gemeinsam, oder?
> control tech: früher kult, jetzt nicht mal auf ebay zu bekommen
> ...



du darfst verbauen was du willst is dein rad. schön sind komponenten dies damals gab. synchros, ctech gibts heute noch, sind aber nicht mehr die alten. was man gerne mal gt anlastet die syncros damals aufkauften. (deswegen auch syncros parts als oem teile)  wenn du in ebay.de nicht fündig wirst probiers mal in ebay.com, oder.co.uk da ist das angebot größer. 

ac - man sieht immer noch neuere komponenten aber seit 01 oder so wird die website nicht mehr gewartet - wahrscheinlich war das der todeszeitpunkt. vorbauten auch nur in richtugn Dh orientiert - als box type stems. 

thomson hat das zeug zum modenen klassiker, syntace imho auch, aber bitte keiin carbon das sieht imho an sts kagge aus. 

je nachdem welches farbschema du verfolgst, 
ich könnte mir sehr gut einen roten synchros dran vorstelllen.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2008)

Ähm,ich finde roox auch noch ziemlich gut. 


 ich hab da mal was vorbereitet......


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Ähm,ich finde roox auch noch ziemlich gut.



jau richtig hate ich auch dran gedacht aber auf der suche nach dem roten syncros den ich neulich zu sehen gemient hatte   vergessen.


----------



## GT-Man (5. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> okay, dann mich ich jetzt nen unterfaden auf:
> *was wurde eigentlich aus....?*
> syncros: wenn ich mir aktuellen designs und preise anschau, hat das ja nicht mehr soviel mit dem kult-hersteller vergangener tage gemeinsam, oder



Syncros wurde von Ritchey aufgekauft - was nicht unbedingt gegen die Zuverlässigkeit spricht. Dafür nun "made in Tawain".


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Syncros wurde von Ritchey aufgekauft - was nicht unbedingt gegen die Zuverlässigkeit spricht. Dafür nun "made in Tawain".



aber erst als pacific in schieflage war kurz vor der übernahme durch dorel. ein letzter rettungsversuch sozusagen.- vorher eben noch pacific, davor schwinn, davor gt. davor selbstständig.   

wenn du classiker fagst ist real syncros nur bis vor der gt zeit, wenn du ein prä billigteil mit sycncros sychriftzug willst - dann vor pacific, wenn du was aktuelles willst eben ein ritchey. (ab 03)   

raceface ist auch gar nicht mal so hässlich. zb der hier :

http://www.bike-supply.de/race-face-deus-mountainbike-stem-vorbau-p-1100.html

allerdings passt der fabrlich halt eher zu den bb zassis. 

den system 
http://www.bikediscount.de/html/body_vorbauten.html

den fahr ich und ich liebe ihn....


----------



## Kruko (5. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> raceface ist auch gar nicht mal so hässlich.



Wobei mir die alten Sachen besser gefallen.


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wobei mir die alten Sachen besser gefallen.



jawoll ja, speziell die kurbeln. habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich den ganzen race face xtype schrott hasse? speziell seitdem mir jegliche garantie für eine teure deus verweigert wurde mit der begründung, dass ich blöder enduser die fehlkonstruierte shimano kopie falsch montiert habe, habe ich beschlossen, NIE mehr neue RF brocken zu kaufen!!
habe fertig


----------



## Kruko (5. Februar 2008)

Ein Kumpel ist auch darüber am schimpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel ist auch darüber am schimpfen



ist ne frechheit wie rf die sache handhabt, man legt 300 in eine deus/atlas an, die fehlkonstruktion versagt und man muss sich damit abspeisen lassen, man wäre zu blöd ne kurbel zu montieren.
besonders heftig ist es, wenn man schon ~ 25 jahre lang erfolgreich an velos montiert, ne komplett ausgerüstetete werkstatt hat und nachweislich kein grobmotoriker ist.
ich weiss ganz genau, warum ich middleburn, white industries und gebhardt kurbeln bevorzuge.
das tat jetzt richtig gut...


----------



## Janikulus (5. Februar 2008)

was hast du denn an der Kurbel falsch montiert? Bzw was ist der Konstruktionsfehler an denen?


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein STS-Familienfoto:



v.l.n.r.: GT STS 1000, STS XCR 1000, STS 1000DS, STS-1, vorne links STS XCR 2000 Rahmen (mittlerweile mit passendem Hinterbau und nicht wie abgebildet mit XCR 2000er Hinterbau), vorne rechts Lobo STS Rahmen (jetzt z.T. aufgebaut).


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier mal ein STS-Familienfoto:
> 
> 
> 
> v.l.n.r.: GT STS 1000, STS XCR 1000, STS 1000DS, STS-1, vorne links STS XCR 2000 Rahmen (mittlerweile mit passendem Hinterbau und nicht wie abgebildet mit XCR 2000er Hinterbau), vorne rechts Lobo STS Rahmen




würde glatt mal mit meinem lts vorbeikommen um diese schätze zu bewundern.
x-berg liegt ja zentral......


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> würde glatt mal mit meinem lts vorbeikommen um diese schätze zu bewundern.
> x-berg liegt ja zentral......



Gute Idee, Du müsstest Dich dann so Richtung Bierpinsel/Steglitz orientieren. Können wir ja per PN ausmachen!


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier mal ein STS-Familienfoto:
> : GT STS 1000, STS XCR 1000, STS 1000DS, STS-1, vorne links STS XCR 2000 Rahmen (mittlerweile mit passendem Hinterbau und nicht wie abgebildet mit XCR 2000er Hinterbau), vorne rechts Lobo STS Rahmen (jetzt z.T. aufgebaut).



schick - soviel gelber sack auf einem haufen - einzig bekommen wir da auch was im wettbewerb zu sehen oder hälst du dich wieder raus wie letztes jahr


----------



## Storck74 (7. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> v.l.n.r.: GT STS 1000, STS XCR 1000, STS 1000DS, STS-1, vorne links STS XCR 2000 Rahmen (mittlerweile mit passendem Hinterbau und nicht wie abgebildet mit XCR 2000er Hinterbau), vorne rechts Lobo STS Rahmen (jetzt z.T. aufgebaut).



Na super! und wie soll ich heute Nacht Schlafen

Markus


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Na super! und wie soll ich heute Nacht Schlafen
> 
> Markus



Da wirst Du schon unruhig   Schau mal bei GT-Man in den Keller 

Bei dem Anblick kann ich nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## Storck74 (7. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da wirst Du schon unruhig   Schau mal bei GT-Man in den Keller
> 
> Bei dem Anblick kann ich nicht mehr schlafen



Toll! auf dem Rücken geht nicht (Rippe gebrochen  ) und auf dem Bauch auch nicht mehr! Bitte nur zwei davon, das STS 1 und den LOBO STS Rahmen 

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> hälst du dich wieder raus wie letztes jahr


Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so ein Fan dieses Wettbewerbs, da ich meine Bikes nach meinen Vorstellungen aufbaue und sie mir gefallen müssen und nicht anderen. Insofern werde ich mich wahrscheinlich (mal wieder) raushalten. Aber allen die mitmachen, trotzdem gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so ein Fan dieses Wettbewerbs, da ich meine Bikes nach meinen Vorstellungen aufbaue und sie mir gefallen müssen und nicht anderen. Insofern werde ich mich wahrscheinlich (mal wieder) raushalten. Aber allen die mitmachen, trotzdem gutes Gelingen!



ja und ? denkst du wir haben so unterschiedliche geschmäcker ? angst zu verlieren häh ? ... wo is der chicken smiley...  

 hast j anoch ein paar tage zeit.


----------



## hoeckle (8. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so ein Fan dieses Wettbewerbs, da ich meine Bikes nach meinen Vorstellungen aufbaue und sie mir gefallen müssen und nicht anderen. Insofern werde ich mich wahrscheinlich (mal wieder) raushalten. Aber allen die mitmachen, trotzdem gutes Gelingen!


 

das mache ich auch so und trotzdem nehme ich teil, weil ich a) das als großen spaß sehe b) damit das startfeld auffülle und c) ich eh nie was gewinne (ausser strafarbeiten auf´m internat, aber das ist eine andere geschichte)


----------



## Tiensy (8. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> okay, dann mich ich jetzt nen unterfaden auf:
> *was wurde eigentlich aus....?*
> syncros: wenn ich mir aktuellen designs und preise anschau, hat das ja nicht mehr soviel mit dem kult-hersteller vergangener tage gemeinsam, oder?



Was hindert die "jetzige" Firma Syncros eigentlich daran bei diesen Sattelstützen...







...einfach den Schriftzug (S Y N C R O S) wieder vertikal anzubringen und die blöden Höhenmarkierungen wegzulassen? 

Dann hätte man doch wieder diese heißbegehrten Stützen der Pre-Ära:

Dürfen die das nicht, oder woran scheitert das?


----------



## planetsmasher (13. Februar 2008)

Tach zusammen!

kann mir bitte mal jemand ein anderes Phänomen erklären:
wieso gibts bei ebay usa sogar noch neue teile von herstellern die ich schon längst als tot vermutet hätte? Club Roost wäre da ein schönes Beispiel. War nur auf der Suche nach dem schönen Go Fast Lenker . Gibts in USA wohl immernoch. Und sogar Rahmen gibts von denen...?!?!

Gruss

PS


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

Auch schon im "...was ganz rares"-Thread, aber passt hier wohl auch. Diesmal was ganz ganz feines schwarzes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (11. März 2008)

^schubs...

Aus gegebenem Anlass komm ich mal wieder mit ein paar Fragen:
STS DS '98
- Wieviel Federweg hat das gute Stück?
- Ist ne Gabel mit 500mm Ebh in Ordnung?
- Wie ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser?
- Welche Reifenbreite ist fahrbar?
- Taugt das SB-Adapter was?



Ich habe 0 (in Worten NULL) Plan von vollgefederten Rädern, da ich bisher weder Fully, noch Carbon mochte. Aber bei diesen Rahmen geh ich jedes Mal erfürchtig in die Knie und mein Speichelfluss erhöht sich schlagartig. Das schafft sonst nur das "Yellow Sunshine" in Kreuzberg oder Tollwut...
Danke!


----------



## Tiensy (11. März 2008)

@tofu1000: 

Es hat also geklappt?  

Also Federweg ist variabel (durch verschiedene Stellung der Travelchips... --> das sind diese schwarzen Plastikteile, die in der Dämpferbrücke drinstecken). Je nach Stellung dieser Chips, lässt sich ein Federweg von 90mm / 125mm realisieren.

Das STS 1000 DS kam damals mit einer Rock Shox XL mit 100mm Federweg. Welche Einbauhöhe die hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Aber viel weniger als 100mm würde ich nicht nehmen und mehr als 130mm auch nicht für vorne. Am besten auch eine, bei der Du den Federweg verstellen kannst. Ich denke bei mir wird es eine Manitou Minute...

Sattelstützendurchmesser ist +/- 31.6mm.

2.3 Reifenbreite sollten drin sein.

Der Adapter funktioniert, sieht aber zum :kotz: aus.

Von A2Z gibt es einen kleineren und ebenso funktionellen Adapter (falls Du keinen anschweissen willst).

Freut mich für Dich!


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Der Adapter funktioniert, sieht aber zum :kotz: aus.
> 
> Von A2Z gibt es einen kleineren und ebenso funktionellen Adapter (falls Du keinen anschweissen willst).



Sehe ich auch so 

Eventuell kannst Du auch den Adapter von Betd anschrauben.

Anderes Thema

Muss eigentlich jemand etwas dort bestellen?? An meinem Neuerwerb sind die Travel-Chips ausgeschlagen. Eventuell ginge umbohren, aber wenn man Versandkosten sparen kann


----------



## Tiensy (11. März 2008)

Meine Travelchips hab ich beim Ausbau des Dämpfers zerstört   Bräuchte da also auch einen Satz...


----------



## Storck74 (11. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Meine Travelchips hab ich beim Ausbau des Dämpfers zerstört   Bräuchte da also auch einen Satz...



Brauchst du nicht! die gehen noch!

Markus


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2008)

Bei mi stellt sich noch die nächste Frage, was ich hier mache 

Mein Ausfallende:





Und so sah es wohl mal Original aus:





Ich neige dazu den Mist, der angeschweißt wurde zu entfernen. Das Problem, was ich derzeit sehe ist, dass man nicht weiß welche Scheibengröße verwendet werden muss und viel schlimmer, ob das ganze hält. 

Es ist ein reiner Disc-Hinterbau, also keine Cantiaufnahmen vorhanden


----------



## tofu1000 (11. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @tofu1000:
> 
> Es hat also geklappt?
> Freut mich für Dich!


Danke! Auch für die schnellen Antworten! Ich hoffe der Zustand ist so wie beschrieben. Deshalb hält sich meine Vorfreude bis zur Endinspektion vorerst in Grenzen. Die ganze Fragerei hat einfach nur die Bewandnis dass nun ein Rad aus dem Keller auszieht (ausziehen muss...) und das STS die Teile weitestgehend erben soll. Da wird es zwar vieleicht von einigen hier Prügel geben, aber das Ding soll mein kleines urbanes Bügeleisen werden... 
Über das Design des Adapters möchte ich nicht streiten (...), jedoch möchte ich vorerst möglichst wenig Geld in den Aufbau stecken, obwohl etwas unauffälligeres schon schön wäre. Aber Hauptsache die Louise passt dran.


gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so
> 
> Eventuell kannst Du auch den Adapter von Betd anschrauben.
> 
> ...


Wenn du dich noch etwas gedulden kannst und bei mir was zu tauschen ist, wäre ich bestimmt mit im Boot.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ^schubs..Das schafft sonst nur das "Yellow Sunshine" in Kreuzberg oder Tollwut...
> 
> 
> 
> Danke!



da war ich vorgestern....  

die aufnahme für scheibenbremse hinten kannste total vergessen. :kotz: 
ist auch total hässlich in verbindung mit diesem rahmen.
ich kann dir von hibike den a2z adapter empfehlen.
denn kennste ja von meinem lts das ich beim treffen dabei hatte.
federgabel hab ich ne fox vanilla mit  max.120mm auf 100mm reduziert.   





die beste gabel neben einer marzocchi z2 atom race die ich jeh mein eigen nennen konnte (das wort vanilla sagt schon alles)

hir noch einmal die totale,um die zusammenhänge meines gt universums besser verstehen zu können. 






ich glaube ich hab noch ein paar gebrauchte travel chips hier rumzufliegen. wenn ich sie finde kannste die dinger geschenkt haben da ich kein fahrbares sts mehr besitze
der a2z adapter kostet um die 30 schleifen.


----------



## maatik (11. März 2008)

Ich krieg die Krise    

Dieser Rahmen raubt mir ohne Ende Schlaf . . .


----------



## tofu1000 (11. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da war ich vorgestern....


Arrgh! NEID! Ein lecker Menü mit Pepperman, Salat und Pommes und n kaltes Radler ausm Kühlschrank! Ich MUSS unbedingt mal wieder nach Berlin!



Davidbelize schrieb:


> die aufnahme für scheibenbremse hinten kannste total vergessen. :kotz:
> ist auch total hässlich in verbindung mit diesem rahmen.
> ich kann dir von hibike den a2z adapter empfehlen.
> denn kennste ja von meinem lts das ich beim treffen dabei hatte.
> ...


Ja, ja, dein LTS.... Das war für mich das erste Mal daß ich einen GT-Carbonschlauch live und in Farbe gesehen hab. Aber man sieht ja was draus wird... 
Zur Gabel: Bei mir wird erstmal eine Marzocchi DJ I ihren Dienst verrichten. Sie ist zwar schwer, schluckt aber beinah alles und schmatzt dabei... Bisher war ich mit ihr sehr zufrieden. Und sie soll ja bügeln... (hoffentlich liest Alice nicht mit...)
Zum Adapter: Wird wohl auch so ein deutlich unauffälligeres Teil werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (11. März 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Ich krieg die Krise
> 
> Dieser Rahmen raubt mir ohne Ende Schlaf . . .


Wenn mein Schlauch irgendwann mal fertig ist, komm ich mal vorbei, da hat dann jeder was zum gucken.


----------



## maatik (11. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Schlauch irgendwann mal fertig ist, komm ich mal vorbei, da hat dann jeder was zum gucken.



Ich bitte darum


----------



## Tiensy (11. März 2008)

@tofu1000:

Den STS Instandsetzungsthread hast Du ja gelesen. Inspizier dann mal auffällig alle "bekannten" Sollbruchstellen  Ich wünsch Dir echt, dass Du einen voll funktionsfähigen Rahmen bekommst. Für den Preis...  

@Davidbelize:

Für den Fall, dass noch mehr Travelchips rumfliegen... 2 könnte ich auch noch gut gebrauchen  

@gt-heini:

Die eleganteste und optimale Lösung wäre (entlag der roten Linie alles absägen, abfeilen, abschleifen, abpolieren):





Und danach einen Adapter an das Ausfallende zu schweissen...

Wie das dann aussehen kann siehst Du hier (der Adapter selbst ist hier noch aus Plastik als Muster...):





Wenn Du bei der Umsetzung Hilfe brauchst, so sprech "Jopo" mal drauf an. Er kennt sich aus...

Beste Grüße,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Chat Chambers (17. April 2008)

Höchste Zeit, dass sich hier mal was tut!  

Also, ich bastel mir z.Zt. beide Horst-Link's selber (STS DH). 
Alte Nylon Hülsen raus, neue Kugellager besorgt: 

4 x MR148-2RS (2 Lager pro Link), 8 x 14 x 4 (d x D x B)
2RS = beidseitig schleifende Gummidichtung, für extreme Bedingungen wie Schmutz und Nässe! Von Innen einzupressen.

Pro Link dazu: 2 x Kupferring 8 x 12 x 0,5 (d x D x B)

Absolut spielfreie und extrem leichtgängige Lagerung...

Fehlen nur noch neue Schrauben: Kennt jemand die Bezeichnung dieser HL- Inbus? Im lokalen Baumarkt konnte mir keiner helfen (Versager...) 

Hier der Hinterbau mit zunächst einer neuen Kugellagerreihe:





Anmerkungen oder Kritik sind willkommen!


----------



## Kruko (26. April 2008)

Familienfoto  





STS DH in S, M (Hauptrahmen) und L


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Mai 2008)

mal ne kurze Umfrage:
nachdem mein XCR-Rahmen in XL ja ganz schön wuchtig ist (ich nenn ihn liebevoll bruce) hab ich mir überlegt ein oversize-cockpit wäre doch ne alternative. und wenn schon oversize dann wäre ja ein carbon-lenker zumindest thematisch passend. aber optisch?
bitte das geschätzte forum um ratschläge und ggf. anschauungsmaterial zum thema carbonparts am schlauchrad.

dankeschön

M.


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2008)

Ich bin jetzt endlich soweit, mein STS-1 zuende zu bauen.



Wisst Ihr, welchen Umwerfer ich brauche?  

PS: Es kommt eine XTR-Kurbel ans Bike, also nicht durch die DART Kurbel irritieren lassen.


----------



## Kint (3. Mai 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> bitte das geschätzte forum um ratschläge und ggf. anschauungsmaterial zum thema carbonparts am schlauchrad.
> 
> dankeschön
> 
> M.



carbonparts am sts ist imho immer kritisch, da du die faserstruktur nie so richtig triffst - > sieht ähnlich kagge aus wie zwei verschiedene eloxal töne einer farbe. aber das ist nur meine meinung...

gt man : auf jeden fall topswing. top route bzw down route je nachdem wo der zug herkommt. wenn von unten dann eben downroute bzw downpull. oder bei den neueren sachen eben dualpull. da wäre dann auch der schellendurchmesser egal, da größere schellen mit den kits reduziert werden. bei alten hilft dir dein messchieber.


----------



## planetsmasher (23. Mai 2008)

kleines update: carbon-cockpit ist erstmal vom tisch. aber eher nicht wegen der optik sondern weil ich erstmal was günstiges von truvativ ranschraub um mich dann nach und nach an die richtigen längen und winkel ranzutasten. 
jetzt zum eigentlichen grund des postings: nachdem ja das rad 100% shimaNO sein soll und die x0 mit twistern hier schon rumliegt, such ich noch nen umwerfer. den x9 find ich net so sexy. aber auch aus lokalpatriotischen gründen fände ich nen sachs quarz ganz schick. kennt sich da jemand aus? sind die alle d.i.r.t.? mit den x0 twistern dürfte es ja erstmal keine probleme geben, oder?

für jede wissenserweiterung dankbar 

p.s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Mai 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> aber auch aus lokalpatriotischen gründen fände ich nen sachs quarz ganz schick. kennt sich da jemand aus? sind die alle d.i.r.t.? mit den x0 twistern dürfte es ja erstmal keine probleme geben, oder?
> 
> für jede wissenserweiterung dankbar
> 
> p.s.



die sind auf jeden fall alle invers - soweit ich mich erinnere - was anderes ist ob die an den rahmen passen sprich gabs den quarz denn als topswing ??? 

sachs ist aber auch nicht mein metier...


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juni 2008)

Hier nochmal ein halwegs aktueller Zwischenstand zum Projekt STS:



Der Rahmen mitsamt Lager scheinen noch in einem sehr gutem Zustand zu sein. Bin auch mal probegerollt. Fazit: Es lässt sich einiges vom Grobi übernehmen, aber die Gabel muss raus! :kotz: Da wäre ich auch schon wieder auf eure Hllfe angewiesen: Was nehmen? Eingrenzung:
Gewicht höchstens ca. 2,5kg
möglichst variabler Federweg
gern Absenk- oder Lockout-Funktion
über ne Steckachse wär ich evtl auch nicht böse, denn so können die Laufräder übernommen werden.
Budgetrahmen ca. 500 Steine
Designtechnisch hats mir ja momentan die MZ 55 etwas angetan... Oder die Magura Laurin FCR.  
Ansonsten: Laufräder werden irgendwann gegen leichtere getauscht (Hope gold und rote Nippel.... ), Pedalen und der übliche Kleinkram. Adapter für die rückwärtige Verzögerung wird wohl erstmal der Betd.


----------



## Janikulus (3. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> aber die Gabel muss raus!



ich kann dir die RS Revelation u-turn nur empfehlen, leicht, mit dual Air ein gutes ansprechverhalten, unter 2kg, von 100-130mm einstellbar, unter 450Euro zu bekommen, einfach in der wartung, aber ich glaube aber nur für Schnellspanner geeignet.


----------



## le.wugel (7. Juni 2008)

Hab grad was gelesen, was mich neugierig gemacht hat.
wenn ich bei meinem 96'er STS den sogenannte travellerChip (ich nehm an, das schwarze stück plaste der oberen dämpferaufnachme umdrehe, bekomm ich mehr federweg???
wie groß ist der unterschied???
des weiteren sehe ich öfters fotos, auf dem der dämpfer andersrum eingebaut ist!
wie rum sollte er drin sein???
besten Dank


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

es waren wenn ich mich recht erinnere 8cm vs 12,5 cm. den dämpfer kannst du beim trunion mount nur auf eine weise montieren- den trunion nach oben. ob er (zb die einsteller für die zugstufe) jetzt nach vorne zeigt oder nach hinten ist egal...


----------



## le.wugel (7. Juni 2008)

ok, aber wie rum muß der dämpfer hängen und wierum müssen die plasteteile sein, damit ich wieviel federweg habe?!?
und was ist runion mount????
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

le.wugel schrieb:


> ok, aber wie rum muß der dämpfer hängen und wierum müssen die plasteteile sein, damit ich wieviel federweg habe?!?
> und was ist runion mount????
> danke



wenn du die plastedinger an der wippe hast, dann ist der dämpfer über eine aufnahme mit innengewinde an der wippe befestigt. er hat oben keine bohrungen folglich kannst du ihn imme nur mit gewinde nach oben befestigen. diese aufnahme - zusammen mit den schwarzen plasteteilen (travel chips) nennt man trunion mount. die alu scheibe die du auf dem gewinde des dämpfers drehen kannst ist dabei der trunion.  

ähm wirum die travel chips sein müssen für wieviel ist mir grade entfallen ( oh schande selbst ehemaliger besitzer mehrer lts) aber da kommen sicher noch antworten. ich denke die schrauben müssen vorne sein für viel federweg und hinten für weniger.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich kann dir die RS Revelation u-turn nur empfehlen, leicht, mit dual Air ein gutes ansprechverhalten, unter 2kg, von 100-130mm einstellbar, unter 450Euro zu bekommen, einfach in der wartung, aber ich glaube aber nur für Schnellspanner geeignet.



Hoppala, da hab ich deine Antwort glatt übersehen... Danke für den Tip mit der Rev - teschnisch scheint sie ja wirklich gut zu sein, aber optisch spricht sie mich leider gar nicht an. 



Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht Schläge hagelt: Ich bin neulich über eine Mz Shiver Sc gestolpert - aus '03 oder '04, 120mm und ein optischer Leckerbissen. Was haltet ihr von der Kombo?


----------



## Tiensy (22. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht Schläge hagelt: Ich bin neulich über eine Mz Shiver Sc gestolpert - aus '03 oder '04, 120mm und ein optischer Leckerbissen. Was haltet ihr von der Kombo?



Ich find die Gabel absolut passend für den Rahmen. Wäre mir meiner nicht so groß, dann würd ich den sicherlich mit Shiver SC aufbauen. Und Upside-Down hat ja auch so seine Reize...

Andere Überlegung wäre natürlich eine Dorado SC... (aber die ist erstens selten und zweitens nicht grad günstig...).


----------



## oldman (28. Juni 2008)

moin,

bekanntlich habe ich ja jetzt david`s lts uebernommen, richtig schnuckliges teil. habe es gestern endgültig fertig bekommen, d.h. auch hinten die scheibenbremsen montiert entlueftet.

fahrbericht: david hatte ja eine fox vanilla mit 130mm drin. bei mir steckt eine magura laurin 130mm drin. von anfang an erschien mir dadurch die geometrie irgendwie daneben zu sein...

das fahrverhalten mit 130mm vorne ist richtig aber grenzwertig, berghoch muss ich mich auf den vorbau legen, in kurven hoppelt das vorderrad, verliert bodenkontakt, trotz mittlerweile extrem weichen einstellungen. das bike ist nur am "nicken", laesst sich bei aller muehe nicht in die kurve druecken. 
kurzum, imho ist das 96er lts mit einer 130mm gabel im gelände ziemlich verloren. habe es mir sehr schwer getan, obwohl ich den trail wirklich gut kenne.
ich werde also die laurin wieder auf 100mm runterbauen.

ansonsten muss ich sagen, im vergleich zu einem fully dieses jahrzehnts ist das lts lichtjahre entfernt. der hinterbau ist aufgrund seiner bauweise recht träge (bei allen möglichen dämpfereinstellungen), hinkt den bodenwellen einen kleinen augenblick hinterher, d.h. man verliert immer ein bissl bodenkontakt.

auf trails ohne uebermaessige kletterpassagen laesst sich die fuhre aber sehr schoen bewegen, da scheint das teil auch zuhause zu sein: cc und trailsurfen.

war eine interessante erfahrung für mich, war im ersten moment sogar aeusserst enttaeuscht, zumal der rahmen rein optisch wie ein schlaglochschluckspecht ausschaut und nach bergabreiten zu betteln scheint.
dem ist nicht so, ist halt ein gemuetlicher zeitgenosse, mein 99er idrive hatte trotz minimalem federweg mehr aggression.

letztlich ist die vorne montierte hope mono m4 auf 180mm scheibe leicht deplaziert, da darf auch ruhig eine mono mini dran.

so, werde mal die laurin absenken gehen. danach gibt`s bilder


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juli 2008)

So!
Meine Carbon- und (!) Fully-Jungfernfahrt rückt immer näher:





Ich hoffe, dass ich es vielleicht bis zum Treffen fertig aufgebaut bekomme, ganz so viel ist ja für den fahrbereiten Zustand nicht mehr zu tun:
-längere Bremsleitung HR nebst dazugehörigem Adapter, welches ich hoffentlich in nächster Zeit bestellt bekomme. (Wie lang braucht betd etwa?)
-beide Bremsen neu befüllen und einstellen...
-und der übliche Schaltungskram...

Aber optisch schweben mir noch so einige Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten vor:
-jetzige Pedale gegen Shimano PD-M 545 (unbedingt!)
-jetzige Kurbel gegen polierte Turbine
-HR-Centerlock-Scheibe gegen Magura-Scheibe (wie VR)
-Vorbau und Lenker gegen Syncros alt
-vielleicht das ein oder andere rote oder güldene Elox-Farbtüpfelchen
-irgendwann mal etwas leichtere und schwarze (keine grauen) Laufräder
-Decals.... Was meint ihr? Diese beiden hätte ich noch hier liegen, natürlich ohne die passenden STS-Kleber (oben Zaskar, unten Ava LE):





Oder ganz was anderes? Ich hatte ursprünglich an rote Fill-Ins und weiße Outlines gedacht.

@ alter mann: Wann gibt's die Bilder vom Ex-Berliner Carbonschlauch?


----------



## planetsmasher (3. September 2008)

wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen!
Heute sollte es an die Endmontage meines STS XCR gehen. Hat soweit auch alles prima geklappt. Bis auf ein (hoffetlich kleines) Problem:

Die Schelle des SRAM X9 Umwerfers passt nicht auf den Umwerfer-Stummel. Die Verschraubung und das Gelenk sind nicht, wie auf dem zu Rate gezogenen User-Manual von SRAM abgebildet, auf der den Kettenblättern gegenüberliegenden Kurbelseite sondern quasi schon 90° früher und zwar genau da wo nur ganz wenig Raum ist zwischen Umwerferstummel (wie heisst das Ding eigentlich richtig?) und dem Hauptrahmen. Und da ist m.E. zuwenig Platz für den Knubbel...
Hat jemand nen Tipp?  Shimano kommt immernoch nicht in Frage.
Und selbst wenn das passen würde sieht es so aus als wäre der Stummel irgendwie trotzdem zu kurz, da der X9 Low Clamp über der Schelle nochmal ne Führung für das Sitzrohr hat wo bei meinem Bike aber kein Sitzrohr ist. Würde dann quasi in der Luft über dem Stummel schweben. Ist aber denke ich eher optischer Natur. Wichtiger wäre erstmal die Klemmung an sich....

Also wenn jemand Rat für mein Rad hat...

Dankeschön.


----------



## planetsmasher (15. September 2008)

also Leude - jetzt wirds ernst:
bin jetzt mal alle mir übriggebliebenen Möglichkeiten durchgegangen und bitte um Eure Meinungen dazu:

1. doch Shimano verbauen - eigentlich absolutes no go - aber aus schierer Verzweiflung, um wenigstens die ein oder andere Herbstausfahrt mit meinem Baby fahren zu können, immerhin eine Zwischenlösung. Aber Shimano-frei bleibt das Ziel. daher:

2. andere Hersteller: im bezahlbaren Bereich fällt mir da nur Sachs ein. Wobei ich gar nicht weiss obs Low Mount und 34,9 mm Durchmesser und Zuganlenkung von unten überhaupt gibt/gab - weiss da jemand mehr?
Wird in jedem Fall ein Geduldsspiel und wahrscheinlich auch kein Schnäppchen.

3. Basteln
meine Idee - die passende Schelle von nem Downswing-Umwerfer glatt abtrennen und an den Top-Swing-Umwerfer dranschweissen. Um da die Möglichkeit zu prüfen müsste ich aber beide Varianten vorliegen haben. Hält das jemand für realistisch?

4. bei den RR wildern
da das Bike ja nur das "Sonntagsfahrzeug" für gemütliche Wald- und Wiesen-Touren werden soll ist die Robustheit ja nicht die allererste Maxime. Daher müsste doch auch ein RR-Umwerfer funktionieren. Hätte auch den Vorteil dass dann der äusserst schöne FSA-Umwerfer ins Spiel käme. Kenn mich mit Rennradtechnik aber noch weniger als mit MTB-Technik aus. Daher: Geht das überhaupt? Was gäbe es hier zu beachten?

5. auf Hammerschmidt warten
ja ja ich weiss, dass ich hierfür die ICSG-Aufnahmen bräuchte. War nur so ne Schnapsidee...

Also bitte ernstgemeinte Zuschriften unter Kennwort "Verzweiflung hat einen Namen" in diesem Forum posten - oder wollt Ihr echt, dass ich meine Frage im KTWR stelle?


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich grab ihn mal wieder aus...
Wie bekomme ich das Lager über dem Tretlager entfernt?! Schraube ist raus, Hinterbau bewegt sich sehr schwer, versuche es momentan in WD50 zu ersäufen - es sitzt einfach alles bombenfest!!


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Bild kennst du?







Nachdem du die Schraube entfernt hast musst du noch die Konen herausbekommen. In den Konus G von der Seite vom Konus C her eine 6er Schraube und schlägst den Konus dann mit dem Hammer aus.


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Oktober 2008)

Gut, also doch die Holzhammer-Methode frei nach Brutalinski... Ich hatte es schon mal mit etwas "weniger" Gewalt versucht, aber da rührte sich wirklich garnichts! Eben nochmal richtige Gewaltanwendung - und zack! - raus ist es! Erstaunlich. Wirklich alle noch so kleinen Zwischenräume bestanden aus einer Fett-Dreck-Abrieb-Mischung - die untere Schwinge ließ sich nur noch mit viel Muskelschmalz bewegen! Auch alle anderen Lager schienen sich noch in ihrem servicetechnischen Urzustand zu befinden. Ach ja, es ist nicht der Rahmen von den vorherigen Seiten.... Mir ist da was zugelaufen... 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (10. November 2008)

Tach zusammen!

Mal wieder ne Antischrauber-Frage von mir (Kint ist ja jetzt wieder da ):

passen eigentlich alle XCR i-drive Hinterbauten an jedem Hauptrahmen? Also konkret: passt ein Hinterbau eines XL-Alu-idrive an meinen XL-Carbon-idrive Hauptrahmen? Hätte da nämlich nen schönen in Aussicht, der
 a) farblich in mein angestrebtes Farbkonzept passt (wodurch sich die Fertigstellung zwar nochmal verschieben wird, aber was solls...) und
 b) auch ne Discaufnahme hat

und wie kompliziert ist der Austausch (also für Normalbegabte und nicht so Schrauben-Legastheniker wie mich)?

Gruss

PS


----------



## Kint (10. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Mal wieder ne Antischrauber-Frage von mir (Kint ist ja jetzt wieder da ):
> 
> ...



hui idrive hab ich jetzt nicht so ahnung von. also was ich weiss ist dass die erste idrive generation die optisch identisch aussieht ( alles vor den IDX)  unterschiede in der Lagerung der Excenter hatten - ob sie von der Passungen an den Hauptrahmen unterschiedlich sind  ich  könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die dickeren STS rohre des Hauptrahmens dir nen strich durch die rechnung machen. vielleicht vermist du deinen Hintrbau mal und stellst die Maße hier ein da gibts ja doch einige Idrive spezis hier...zw du kannst sie ja auch mit deinem neuen Hinterbau vergleichen dann weisst du es. udn wie gesagt evtl steht noch ein lagertausch des excenters an.


----------



## planetsmasher (11. November 2008)

auf Dich ist eben verlass. Dankeschön. Ich glaub bei allen anderen bin ich schon auf der Ignorier-Liste gelandet (was ich aber im Einzelfall nur bei 1-2 nachvollziehen könnte).
So wies aussieht verlässt der Hinterbau aber gerade eh alle vernünftigen Preisregionen. Grundsätzlich würde es mich aber schon noch interessieren falls mir mal ein günstigerer über den Weg liefe. Welche Masse wären denn da relevant? Ich hoffe ich brauch meinen Messschieber dazu, sost war das wirklich ne sinnlose Anschaffung


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2008)

Also ich ignorier Dich nicht 

Ich denke, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Hinterbauten geben wird. Macht auch keinen Sinn. versus hat schon mal einen Hinterbau an seinem ALU-XCR getauscht.

Schau mal in die amerikanisch eBucht. Dort vertreibt zur Zeit jemand laufend Altbestände an GT Fully-Teilen. Da waren auch schon XCR-Hinterbauten in Alu-poliert mit Disc-aufnahme bei. Sollten 60 USD kosten.

Hier mal die Liste seiner Artikel:

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/bicycl..._fromfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0

Frag doch einfach mal nach, ob er noch einen Hinterbau hat


----------



## Kint (12. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Also ich ignorier Dich nicht
> 
> Ich denke, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Hinterbauten geben wird. Macht auch keinen Sinn. versus hat schon mal einen Hinterbau an seinem ALU-XCR getauscht.



geht ja hier nicht darum nen alu/alu hinterbau zu tauschen sodnern nen hinterbau fürs sts xcr zu tauschen. und rein optisch sind das ganz schön fette thermoplastschläuche beim sts.  das wäre  der einzige grund warum ich mir vorstellen _könnte _dass sie nicht passen _könnten_. bei der lagerung des excenters gabs definitv unterschiede. 

maße die interessant wären wäre also die breite am hauptlager - sprich wie breit die muffe am hauptrahmen am lagerpunkt ist. da kannste den messschieber ansetzen.


----------



## planetsmasher (16. November 2008)

sagt mal spinnen heute eigentlich alle?!?
jetzt ging gerade in der Bucht ein gebrauchter SRAM 9.0 Umwerfer (ja genau, der einzige Non-Shimano-Umwerfer der an meiner Kiste passen müsste) für über 51 raus. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Bloss weil Aktien nix mehr wert sind, muss man doch nicht gleich in alte Bikeparts anlegen....
Den nächsten Hol ich mir aber egal was das Schei$$ding kostet. Nur das Ihr das schon mal wisst...

Schönen Abend noch. Ich geh jetzt erstmal eine rauchen 
*hältmanjaimkopfnichauswievielbekloppteesgibt*


----------



## maatik (16. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Schönen Abend noch. Ich geh jetzt erstmal eine rauchen
> *hältmanjaimkopfnichauswievielbekloppteesgibt*



weniger (garnicht) rauchen, mehr kohle für SRAM


----------



## planetsmasher (16. November 2008)

aber was wär denn das für ein Leben? Da würde dann auch son blöder SRAM-Umwerfer keine Freude mehr spenden.
Aber danke für den sicherlich gut gemeinten Rat, Mama.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. November 2008)

Ich muss maatik Recht geben.
Rauchen nix gut!
Ein Sram X-9 fÃ¼r 51â¬?? Das is hart.
Aber warum kaufst du dir nich einen fÃ¼r 30 Latten einen, bei irgend nem Shop im Web? Da gibts doch genug, die den anbieten. Oder brauchst du ein ganz ausgefuchstes KlemmmaÃ? Oder reden wir von verschiedenen Dingern?
gruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (16. November 2008)

nö. nen nagelneuen X9 hab ich hier liegen. Es ging um nen 9.0 (den kennste nicht mehr, ist schon etwas älter)
der x9 passt nicht weil die Klemmung zu breit für meinen Hinterbau baut. Hab da an anderer Stelle schon mal drüber geschrieben. 
der 9.0 müsste wohl passen. ist aber selten. 
aber den nächsten hol ich mir.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. November 2008)

Ahh...ok.
Also wirst du einen in 2Tagen un 20 Stunden haben, nich wahr?
gruß und gute Nacht


----------



## planetsmasher (18. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Also wirst du einen in 2Tagen un 20 Stunden haben,


ja, dachte ich auch! Hält sich eigentlich niemand mehr an die Spielregeln? Ist doch echt zum Kotzen. Der Typ hat die Auktion vorzeitig beendet.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330286037853

Wenn der wüsste wie viel ich aus schierer Verzweiflung für das Ding geboten hätte, würde er sich echt in den Arsch beissen...

Ich hab langsam echt keinen Bock auf ebay mehr...


----------



## planetsmasher (18. November 2008)

BTW: die sehr geilen goldenen Decals von tomasius für das Bürbel-Beik haben mich auf ne Idee gebracht. Wenn die Karre schon nicht fährt sollse wenigstens schön aussehen beim im Wohnzimmer rumstehen:

hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich vom Plaste-Rahmen die Decals möglichst Rahmenschonend runterkrieg? Die roten Bapper passen farblich überhaupt net zum Rest.
Würde gerne entweder:
-gar keine
-weisse
-oder "Chris King"-silberne 
dran pappen.
Aber vorher müssen eben die alten weichen...


----------



## tofu1000 (18. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich vom Plaste-Rahmen die Decals möglichst Rahmenschonend runterkrieg?



Klau den Fön deiner Freundin und vielleicht sogar noch ihre Kreditkarte (die Versicherungskarte tuts auch... ) und los gehts! Den Kleberresten kannst du mit Verdünner zu Leibe rücken und danach schick polieren.


----------



## planetsmasher (18. November 2008)

wenn nur alles so einfach wäre...
Cool, werd ich beim nächsten langen Winterabend gleich mal ausprobieren. Nur der Verdünner macht mir etwas Sorgen. Greift der das Harz im Rahmen nicht an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ja, dachte ich auch! Hält sich eigentlich niemand mehr an die Spielregeln? Ist doch echt zum Kotzen. Der Typ hat die Auktion vorzeitig beendet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330286037853
> 
> ...



Hmm...schlecht.
Ich halt auch mal meine Augen offen
gruß


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Klau den Fön deiner Freundin und vielleicht sogar noch ihre Kreditkarte (die Versicherungskarte tuts auch... ) und los gehts! Den Kleberresten kannst du mit Verdünner zu Leibe rücken und danach schick polieren.



spiritus tuts auch.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> spiritus tuts auch.


Hmm, ja ok! Aber dem Rahmen tut auch der Verdünner nix - ist an zwei Rahmen quasi spurlos vorübergegangen...


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hmm, ja ok! Aber dem Rahmen tut auch der Verdünner nix - ist an zwei Rahmen quasi spurlos vorübergegangen...


war nur ein hinweis das es auch geht. ist a billiger und b die entsorgung ist leichter als zb bei nitro verdünnung.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> war nur ein hinweis das es auch geht. ist a billiger und b die entsorgung ist leichter als zb bei nitro verdünnung.



Habs absolut nicht anders aufgefasst, großer Mann - deine Kompetenz möchte ich wirklich nicht in Frage stellen! Für dein reichhaltiges Wissen, das du hier zur Verfügung stellst, erntest du immer wieder meinen uneingeschränkten Respekt!  
Als Mensch, der oftmals mit Farben jeglicher Art in Berührung kommt, steht Verdünner halt bei mir eher rum als Spiritus. Ich wollte so auch nur klarstellen, dass Verdünner dem Rahmen auch nichts tut.


----------



## planetsmasher (27. November 2008)

sooooo. 
Jetzt hab ich mich wieder langsam beruhigt und der Würgereiz ist auch schon abgeklungen. Ich könnt aber immernoch kotzen. Der beschi$$ene Sachs Umwerfer passt auch net. Jetzt passt zwar die Schelle prima. Aber in nem Vergleich zu nem aktuellen Top-Swing Umwerfer sitzen die Leitbleche viel zu niedrig. Man könnte gerade so aufs mittlere Kettenblatt schalten aber das grosse ist out of reach. Dammit.

Ich versuch mal Bilder zu posten. Vielleicht hat ja doch jemand noch ne Idee.


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

ich bringe den thread aus gegebenem anlass mal wieder nach vorn 





habe ich das zusammenfassend richtig verstanden, dass für das ganz normale 97er sts eine 80-100mm gabel die erste wahl sind?





und bei welcher stellung der travelchips hat der hinterbau eines sts wieviel federweg? schraube weiter hinten - weiniger federweg! richtig ?


sehe ich das richtig, dass sich die rahmengeometrie beim ummontieren der chips nicht verändert?


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Zuwachs". 
 Keine Garantie für nachfolgende Angaben: Was die Rahmengeo betrifft, senkt sich bei mir der Ar$ch des Rades, gemessen an der Höhe Sitzrohr um etwa 1,5 bis 2cm, also ändert sich wohl auch der Lenkwinkel geringfügig. Der Federweg des Hinterbaus war m.E. 100 und 120mm.
Mehr kann ich leider nicht beitragen. 
Aber weshalb ich das obere Bild dringelassen habe - mich machen die hinteren Schrauben an deiner Dämpferbrücke stutzig. Die sehen aus, als würde der Kopf einfach zylindrisch sein? Normalerweise ist der Schraubenkopf doch aber konisch, so dass er den kompletten "Hohlraum" des Hinterbaus ausfüllt. So ist die Auflagefläche doch einfach nur die Kante des Schraubenkopfes und "frisst" sich bei Bewegung immer weiter in den Hinterbau. Ich bitte um Prüfung des angegebenen Sachverhaltes. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe mich halwegs verständlich ausgedrückt, ansonsten sag bescheid, dann mach ich morgen ein Foto.


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Zuwachs".
> Keine Garantie für nachfolgende Angaben: Was die Rahmengeo betrifft, senkt sich bei mir der Ar$ch des Rades, gemessen an der Höhe Sitzrohr um etwa 1,5 bis 2cm, also ändert sich wohl auch der Lenkwinkel geringfügig. Der Federweg des Hinterbaus war m.E. 100 und 120mm.
> Mehr kann ich leider nicht beitragen.
> Aber weshalb ich das obere Bild dringelassen habe - mich machen die hinteren Schrauben an deiner Dämpferbrücke stutzig. Die sehen aus, als würde der Kopf einfach zylindrisch sein? Normalerweise ist der Schraubenkopf doch aber konisch, so dass er den kompletten "Hohlraum" des Hinterbaus ausfüllt. So ist die Auflagefläche doch einfach nur die Kante des Schraubenkopfes und "frisst" sich bei Bewegung immer weiter in den Hinterbau. Ich bitte um Prüfung des angegebenen Sachverhaltes.
> Ich hoffe, ich habe mich halwegs verständlich ausgedrückt, ansonsten sag bescheid, dann mach ich morgen ein Foto.



danke steve! mit den schrauben hast du recht und ich wurde bereits wenige stunden nach dem erwerb von einem überaus freundlichen sts-kenner darauf hingewiesen 
das tolle ist, dass es nicht nur bei dem hinweis blieb, sondern jetzt auch schon ein satz passender schrauben auf dem weg von beverungen winken zu mir sind.

hatte ich schon gesagt, dass ich dieses forum ?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

GT Plaste ist verdammt sexy! Glückwunsch!!
Ich plädiere für ein paar Maguras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> danke steve! mit den schrauben hast du recht und ich wurde bereits wenige stunden nach dem erwerb von einem überaus freundlichen sts-kenner darauf hingewiesen
> das tolle ist, dass es nicht nur bei dem hinweis blieb, sondern jetzt auch schon ein satz passender schrauben auf dem weg von beverungen winken zu mir sind.
> 
> hatte ich schon gesagt, dass ich dieses forum ?



Ich habe gehört, dass der nette Typ auch noch eine Kopie der Bedienungsanleitung für den Hinterbau beilegen will Ist zwar eine vom LTS, aber der Hinterbau ist ja identisch


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass der nette Typ auch noch eine Kopie der Bedienungsanleitung für den Hinterbau beilegen will Ist zwar eine vom LTS, aber der Hinterbau ist ja identisch


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Februar 2009)

Ja, da hat mir der Jörg auch schonmal mit ausgeholfen. Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Einem meiner STS Modelle ist leider die untere Kunststoffabdeckung am Tretlagergehäuse verloren gegangen. 

Gibt es hier jmd. mit demselben Problem? Ist eigentlich nur optischer Natur, da aus dieser Öffnung am Ende des Backprozesses der Silikonschlauch entfernt wird. Aber sieht halt kagge aus...

Habe mir überlegt eine Kohlefaser-Abdeckung dranzubasteln... aber wie da technisch genau montiert werden soll ist mir noch schleierhaft.


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2009)

panzerband


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Einem meiner STS Modelle ist leider die untere Kunststoffabdeckung am Tretlagergehäuse verloren gegangen.
> 
> Gibt es hier jmd. mit demselben Problem? Ist eigentlich nur optischer Natur, da aus dieser Öffnung am Ende des Backprozesses der Silikonschlauch entfernt wird. Aber sieht halt kagge aus...
> 
> Habe mir überlegt eine Kohlefaser-Abdeckung dranzubasteln... aber wie da technisch genau montiert werden soll ist mir noch schleierhaft.



frag mal kint.
der hatte mir eine für mein lts gegeben die passte aber nicht da sie von einem sts war.
habe sie ihm daraufhin wieder zugesand.

der david

@ tiensy  du fängst an meinen willen der enthaltsamkeit in bezug eines lobos aufzuweichen.


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Bei mir handelt es sich um ein XCR STS 1000. Aber ich werde Kint mal anschreiben.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2009)

So ähnlich stimmt es Volker. Die Kappe ist nur reingeklebt. Also entweder mit Silikon oder Karosseriekleber einkleben

P.S. Wahrscheinlich wird aber die Kappe am XCR andere Abmaße haben als bei den STS. Poste doch mal die Maße, dann kann man das ganze vorher prüfen


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Nur blöd dass die Kappe auf dem Trail verloren gegangen ist. Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, aber die Kappe ist wohl weg...

Könnte jmd. die Kappe vom "normalen" STS mal bitte Ausmessen? Evtl. lässt sich auf diese Weise feststellen ob die Kappen beim XCR identisch sind. (Die Masse des XCR folgen morgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ...bereits wenige stunden nach dem erwerb von einem überaus freundlichen sts-kenner darauf hingewiesen...



Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass das hier nicht lange unentdeckt bleibt. Aber doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser. 



Tiensy schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nur optischer Natur, da aus dieser Öffnung am Ende des Backprozesses der Silikonschlauch entfernt wird. Aber sieht halt kagge aus...



Ich möchte mutmaßen, dass die Kappe nicht nur optischer Natur ist, sondern die Muffe, die gerade dort ja bekanntlich gern zerbröselt, etwas versteifen soll. Normalerweise ist sie auch recht fest verklebt - bei mir zumindest dauerte es etwas, bis sie sich löste...



Tiensy schrieb:


> Könnte jmd. die Kappe vom "normalen" STS mal bitte Ausmessen? Evtl. lässt sich auf diese Weise feststellen ob die Kappen beim XCR identisch sind. (Die Masse des XCR folgen morgen)







War eh grad im Keller und da hab sie mal eben ausgegraben. Das "Zubehör" der Kappe steht hier noch und somit die Kappe nicht zur Verfügung. 
Die Nase oberhalb ist etwa 2mm dick und an der Unterseite (innen) der Kappe. Auf der Innenseite mittig sind links und rechts noch zwei Erhöhungen (32 x 9mm). Insgesamt ist der Stöpsel nach innen leicht angeschrägt.
Hoffe das hilft.

EDITh sagt: Die Kappe ist vom '97 bzw. '98 STS DS.


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tofu1000,

vielen Dank erstmal für die Maße. Morgen kommen die entsprechenden XCR Maße dazu.

Tien Sy.


----------



## maatik (4. Februar 2009)

Auch ich brauch ne Adeckeung für mein LTS-Thermo...will auch was basteln aus CFK..aber wie ich das Teil festbekomme  ist mir schleierhaft..soll ja zur Not auch wieder abgehen (wg. Verlegen der Züge...was mir übrigens auch noch schleierhaft ist..WIE & WAS man da für welche nimmt...)

Frage: Sind die originalen eingeklipst oder eingeklebt ?


----------



## Tiensy (4. Februar 2009)

Die scheinen laut bisherigen Aussagen eingeklebt zu sein. 

Ich hab hier was interessantes gefunden (--> http://www.carbon-team.de/nocache/verformbares+Carbon/index,w8014.htm)

Kennt sich da jemand aus mit?

Und hier mal die Masse der Abdeckung am STS XCR:





@maatik: Wenn du Interesse hast, dann basteln wir da was aus.


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.

danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. März 2009)

Ich kann dir leider nich helfen, aber erklär mir mal den Sinn in 5 oder 6 verschiedenen Threads im gleichen Unterforum, die selbe Frage zu stellen!? 
Dieser Thread hätte voll und ganz gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (13. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass der nette Typ auch noch eine Kopie der Bedienungsanleitung für den Hinterbau beilegen will Ist zwar eine vom LTS, aber der Hinterbau ist ja identisch



Hallo, 

..würd ich mal Interesse an einem Scan anmelden  *hust  

Danke


----------



## Syborg (3. April 2009)

Für die Plastikfreunde hier im Forum:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tnniDO11iI"]YouTube - GT STS[/ame]

auch für mich als überzeugter Alu- und Ball Burnished Fetischist interessant.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## Tiensy (3. April 2009)

Hi Syborg,

super super super Video('s)!!!

  

Von der Linie: "It's your world. Ride it!" gibt es noch interessante Videos zum Verstaendnis und Einstellen der LTS Modelle.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

Hat der da am Anfang ein Thermoplast Hardtail in der Hand?!?!?!?!?


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2009)

bmx


----------



## maatik (3. April 2009)

gabs das Kohle-BMX offiziell ?



Tiensy schrieb:


> Von der Linie: "It's your world. Ride it!" gibt es noch interessante Videos zum Verstaendnis und Einstellen der LTS Modelle.



Wo finde ich das *tip ?


----------



## tofu1000 (3. April 2009)

Ich würde mir gern so ein Regal mit den Hauptrahmen in den Keller stellen wollen... Zum umgehenden "Crash-replacement".


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bmx



Stimmt...schade.



maatik schrieb:


> gabs das Kohle-BMX offiziell ?
> Wo finde ich das *tip ?



Wenn dann bestimmt nur für die Teams.
Und zum Bleistift bei den 'related videos' bei youtube in der rechten Leiste


----------



## maatik (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich sehe häufig, daß User die ein *STS* oder *LTS THERMO *mit *V-Brakes hinten *fahren, den Zug *nicht* innerverlegen. Hat das einen Grund? Könnte es sein das der Zug nicht mehr richtig in das an der Stütze liegende Loch kommt, oder nur mit extremen Biegungen? Original hat ja zumindest der LTS THERMO hinten die Canti-Aufnahme..

Ich stehe grade vor der Bremsenwahl, möchte am liebsten V-Brakes verbauen..


----------



## Tiensy (17. April 2009)

Ich bin das LTS Thermoplast "damals" mit V-Brakes gefahren und der Zug war auch innen verlegt. Die Biegung sollte daher nicht das Problem sein. Lief damals auch alles leichtgaengig. Evtl. ist es einfach etwas aufwendig den Liner wieder durch das Oberrohr zu bekommen wenn er mal "ungewollt" draussen war.

Irgendwo gab's allerdings gute Anleitungen wie man die Sache wieder hinbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Evtl. ist es einfach etwas aufwendig den Liner wieder durch das Oberrohr zu bekommen wenn er mal "ungewollt" draussen war.
> 
> Irgendwo gab's allerdings gute Anleitungen wie man die Sache wieder hinbekommt.



neulich gabs hier doch mal nen video, wie die thermoplastrahmen hergestellt wurden. und in dem video hat der typ erklärt, dass man mit dem liner den bremszug durchs oberrohr führen und den liner danach entfernen soll.
und für einen neuen bremszug sollte der liner wieder über den alten zug ins obrrohr kommen. demnach ist er von gt also nur als einbauhilfe konzipiert, würd ich jetz mal behaupten.


----------



## maatik (17. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> neulich gabs hier doch mal nen video, wie die thermoplastrahmen hergestellt wurden. und in dem video hat der typ erklärt, dass man mit dem liner den bremszug durchs oberrohr führen und den liner danach entfernen soll.
> und für einen neuen bremszug sollte der liner wieder über den alten zug ins obrrohr kommen. demnach ist er von gt also nur als einbauhilfe konzipiert, würd ich jetz mal behaupten.



Ja, das Vid ist klasse...aber was wenn noch nicht mal der Liner mehr drin ist? (so isses bei mir z.Zt.) Dazu gabs hier im Forum auchmal eine richtig guten Thread, zt. glaub sogar bebildert, glaube sogar bei uns...find ihn nur leider nicht mehr 



Tiensy schrieb:


> Ich bin das LTS Thermoplast "damals" mit V-Brakes gefahren und der Zug war auch innen verlegt. .



Hast du zufällig noch ein Pic davon? mich würde die Optik schonma interessieren, weil der Zug ja irgendwie am Dämpfer vorbei muss etc..


----------



## maatik (17. April 2009)

double


----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> Ja, das Vid ist klasse...aber was wenn noch nicht mal der Liner mehr drin ist? (so isses bei mir z.Zt.) Dazu gabs hier im Forum auchmal eine richtig guten Thread, zt. glaub sogar bebildert, glaube sogar bei uns...find ihn nur leider nicht mehr



kein liner und kein bremszug? dann wirds mit sicherheit ne langwierige fitzelarbeit


----------



## oldman (17. April 2009)

ich hab mir damals keinen kopp gemacht, bohrmaschine angesetzt, löcher aufgebohrt und ne hydraulikleitung durchgezogen. passte wie arsch auf eimer. hat auf besser gebremst als v-brakes


----------



## maatik (17. April 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ich hab mir damals keinen kopp gemacht, bohrmaschine angesetzt, löcher aufgebohrt und ne hydraulikleitung durchgezogen. passte wie arsch auf eimer. hat auf besser gebremst als v-brakes



hehe..das geht natürlich auch...für mich persönlich kommt das aber nicht infrage. Das Baby will ich nur im CC fahren, da reichen V-Brakes völlig. Discaufnahme hats auch nicht (ich weiss....es gibt Lösungen). Und das Gewicht soll möglichst unter 12kg bleiben..wer kennt den Thread noch der super Anleitung zum Züge einziehen ins STS/LTS?


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

mein aktueller ssp rahem war mal ein tria-rahmen den ich auf innenliegende züge umgebaut hatte.

nimm doch einfach einen bowdenzug und knicke das ende etwas um, so daß das ende innen am rohr langschleift. in der regel kanst du damit den zug einfach durchfädeln. ging bei mir auch relativ problemlos. der zug lässt sich besser lenken wenn das ende geknickt ist.

da der bowdenzug eh nen halben meter zu lang ist geht das schon.


----------



## maatik (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo STS und LTS Thermo Besitzer, suche den STS-Thread wo die Innenverlegung der Züge erklärt wird, nachdem die Liner draussen sind..entweder ist die sufu kaputt oder ich 

An die Experten: Welche Liner nimmt man da, sind das spezielle GT-Geschichten oder kann man was aktuelles nehmen. Wenn Ja, was ?   Ich hab höllisch Respekt vor der Linerei..grade der Zug vom Umwerfer schürft schnell das Alu ein und sollte schon per  Liner geschützt werden..Wie habt ihr das gemacht..


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juni 2009)

Meinst du die hier?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250807&highlight=lts+thermoplast

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207066&highlight=sts+zugverlegung

Mehr weiß ich leider nicht - bei mir läuft alles aussen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (15. Juni 2009)

Wie ist denn der Übergang vom Thermoplast zu den Alumuffen?
Habe einige STS gesehen wo das Carbon übersteht, ist das normal?

Alex


----------



## maatik (15. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Meinst du die hier?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250807&highlight=lts+thermoplast
> 
> ...



Danke! das hilft schon sehr was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab...



> Wie ist denn der Übergang vom Thermoplast zu den Alumuffen?
> Habe einige STS gesehen wo das Carbon übersteht, ist das normal?
> 
> Alex



Das scheint normal zu sein...ist bei mir auch so...aber nur minimal..an manchen Stellen mehr an anderen weniger....wenn man drüberstreich(elt)  merkt man(n) es...sehen tut man es nicht wirklich...es sei denn man geht arg nah ran.


----------



## Tiensy (15. Juni 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Übergang vom Thermoplast zu den Alumuffen?
> Habe einige STS gesehen wo das Carbon übersteht, ist das normal?
> 
> Alex



So schaut's bei mir aus:


----------



## moitrich (15. Juni 2009)

Wie bekommt das finish so schön glänzend?
Ist da ne Schicht Klarlack drüber oder wird der Kunststoff an sich einfach aufpoliert?


----------



## Al-Capone (15. Juni 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Wie bekommt das finish so schön glänzend?
> Ist da ne Schicht Klarlack drüber oder wird der Kunststoff an sich einfach aufpoliert?



Er benutzt farbloses Siliconspray 
Muß ich auch mal testen.


----------



## Tiensy (16. Juni 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Er benutzt farbloses Siliconspray
> Muß ich auch mal testen.



 Funktioniert, Impraegniert, Fasziniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Funktioniert, Impraegniert, Fasziniert


 
Dann gehts wohl morgen mal wieder in den Spielzeugladen für die großen Kinder... 

@moitrich: Bei meinen zwei STS DS ist auch ein leichter Überstand beim Übergang - scheint also schon normal zu sein. Ist ja schließlich auch von amerikanischen Muddis handgelegt...


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Funktioniert, Impraegniert, Fasziniert



Sehr gut 

Funktioniert auch hervorragend mit 0815 Autopolitur zb von Sonax

Ausgangsbasis.Das Carbon wirkt recht matt und blass





Und nachher









Mit Autopolitur sollte man aber die ALU teile meiden.Da gibts besseres zeug 

Grüsse Rafael (der sich schon tieerisch aufs GT Treffen freut)


----------



## Al-Capone (16. Juni 2009)

Immer ein Traum dein Bike
Welches Zeug hast Du genommen?


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Grüsse Rafael (der sich schon tieerisch aufs GT Treffen freut)


 Schlag bloß nicht ohne dem Wolf auf!


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Juni 2009)

Fürs Carbon das hier







Und fürs  ALU ja,da gibts viel zeugs

zb von Sonax,P21,Luster Lace...

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Schlag bloß nicht ohne dem Wolf auf!


----------



## moitrich (8. Juli 2009)

Schaut euch mal bitte die Bilder an und sagt mir worand es liegen könnte, dass die Carbonstruktur so ungleichmäßig ist.


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Juli 2009)

Das sind einfach "lose" Fasern die durch den Druck beim Backen sich überklebt haben.Im Bereich der Muffe ist an sich, der Anfang bzw das Ende von dem Einteiligen Kohlefaserschlauch.Ist mal mehr mal weniger.Völlig normal.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## moitrich (8. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das sind einfach "lose" Fasern die durch den Druck beim Backen sich überklebt haben.Im Bereich der Muffe ist an sich, der Anfang bzw das Ende von dem Einteiligen Kohlefaserschlauch.Ist mal mehr mal weniger.Völlig normal.
> 
> Grüße Rafa



Kann ausgeschlossen werden, dass es sich um eine reparierte Stelle handelt?
Schließlich reissen meistens die Rahmen genau in diesem Bereich.


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Juli 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Kann ausgeschlossen werden, dass es sich um eine reparierte Stelle handelt?
> Schließlich reissen meistens die Rahmen genau in diesem Bereich.



Ja,das kannst du ausschliessen.Die Risse entstehen zudem immer in den Alumuffen,da sie die Dämpfung und den Kraftfluss welches das Carbon so überragend kann,nicht ausgleichen können.Bei einer gewissen Belastung gibt dann leider das Alu nach.

Ps:Verbindungen mit Aluminium+Kohlefaser gelten heutzutage bei jeden Hersteller als Kritisch.Die Technologie hat sich natürlich weiterentwickelt,so werden die Teile zb komplett einlaminiert,und an den Hauptbelastungsstellen zusätzlich mit sehr reißfesten Kevlar/Carbon Hybridmaterial verstärkt.

Das Kohlefasermaterial wird oft mit einem Nanopolymer verstärkt,eine Technologie von DuPont.Heute wirbt EASTON exklusiv mit "CarbonNanoTube (CNT)" damit.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (27. Juli 2009)

@ SeedyR

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos.

@ All

Habe hier 3 STS Rahmen liegen und wollte mal sehen was die so wiegen.
Es kam was sehr unerwartetes heraus, seht selbst:
(nur der Haptrahmen ohne Hinterbau)

STS-1 16": 1150g
STS-1000 DS 18": 1420g
STS-1000 DS *16"*: *1780g*

Nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben, der kleine STS-DS wiegt 360g mehr als sein großer Bruder.

Wie kann das sein?

Alex


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juli 2009)

Schau doch mal ob sie aus verschiedenen Baujahren stammen - ich habe hier ein 18" und ein 19,5" STS DS aus verschiedenen Baujahren und habe festgestellt, dass die Umfänge des "Schlauches" unterschiedlich sind. Zu meiner Schande muss ich zugeben, dass ich bisher noch immer nicht genauer nachgemessen habe. Vielleicht morgen. Hab aber leider keine Möglichkeit meine zu wiegen. Die "Handlaminierung" bzw. -fertigung fördert sicherlich gewisse Gewichtsschwankungen zu Tage, aber so extrem... Vielleicht ist der leichtere ein jüngeres Baujahr und wurde in der nächsten Serie um ein paar Lagen verstärkt? 
Wie gesagt, ich versuche morgen zu messen.


----------



## moitrich (29. Juli 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich versuche morgen zu messen.



Hast Du schon?


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Juli 2009)

Jepp. Vielleicht etwas "semiprofessionell", aber interessant. Aber tatsächlich weist nur das Unterrohr oben einen einen größeren Umfang auf - liegt aber vielleicht an der Rahmengröße. Da wäre eine Erweiterung der Liste natürlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Tiensy (30. Juli 2009)

Hi tofu und moitrich,

interessante "Neuigkeiten" um das schwarze Gold 

Die Thermoplast Rahmen werden ja in einer Art Backform ausgehärtet. Alumuffen + Single Tube Gewebeschlauch + Härter.

Dass der 19.5" STS DS eine andere Backform hat als ein 18"er dürfte einleuchten. Ich weiß beispielsweise nur, dass bei den LTS Thermoplast Rahmen von 1996 auf alle Fälle verschiedene Backformen genutzt wurden. Da ist der Unterschied innerhalb einer Modellreihe schon recht enorm.

Siehe hier:













Deutlich an der hinteren Muffe und auch der Steuermuffe sichtbar. Am 16er gibt's im Thermoplast keine eckigen Kanten. Da ist alles schön fließend. Das 18er hingegen hat die bekannten STS Gussets am Steuerkopf oben.

@tofu: Wie wäre es deine Liste weiterzuführen? Rein Interesse halber.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juli 2009)

@tiensy....wir müssen reden. falls du einen von den beiden verkaufst dann nur an mich.


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Juli 2009)

Die Unterschiede bei den LTS-Modellen werden tatsächlich auf den Fotos schon recht deutlich - da wäre eine eigene Tabelle wohl sinnvoller.
Also quasi für jede vergleichbare Modellreihe eine eigene Tabelle. (?)


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. August 2009)

Erstmal hallo zusammen,
hab mich hier neu angemeldet.
Schnmal vorab sorry,wenn ich nicht alle Topic gelesen habe u. ich event. Fragen stelle,die hier irgend wo schon mal gestellt wurden.

Finde die GT Themoplast MTB's echt sehr schöne Räder,wenn nicht sogar eines der schönsetn Rahmen die ich kenne
Was muss man für so ein komplettes Rad hinlegen?
Gibt es Vor u. Nachteile von einem 96 zu einem 97er Modell?
Welches ist zu bevorzugen?
Auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten?Risse im Rahmen?Wo?
Welcher Rahmen wäre für mich ideal bei 1,75m Größe?

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten

Grüße
Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2009)

also die sts modelle sind wirklich traumhaft schÃ¶n.

brauchbare rahmen, wÃ¼rd ich sagen, gibts fÃ¼r 200-300â¬.
neu, sprich nos, wirste kaum welche finden und wenn bezahlst du dich dumm und dÃ¤mlich, oder du hast einfach die kohle.
wieviel komplettrÃ¤der kosten, kann ich dir nicht sagen. kommt immer schwer auf den zustand der andern komponenten an. aber ab 600,- mÃ¼sste auch was brauchbares drin sein.
wenn risse auftreten, dann meistens in der region der tretlagermuffe, bzw direkt in der tretlagermuffe. wenn riss drin, nicht kaufen.
bei 1,75m und touren orientierung wÃ¤r M meist die bessere idee, wenn du eher singletrails fÃ¤hrst und wendigkeit magst, dann S.
kommt aber immer auf die individuelle schrittlÃ¤nge an.



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze frage am rande:
> Was bedeutet S?M?L? in cm bzw. Zoll?
> heist dh=down hill?
> gab es diese bezeichnung auch bei den LTS ?
> ...



S=16", M=18", L=20"
dh heiÃt down hill
und ich denke ja.

alle angaben ohne gewÃ¤hr, aber so viel dÃ¼rft ich nich falsch gemacht haben 

grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. August 2009)

ich rate dir zu nem etwas kleineren rahmen als ein hardtail zu nehmen. schrittlänge wie erwähnt ist wichtig.

du musst aber bedenken daß ein fully rahmen etwas mehr bodenfreiheit...etwa 2cm, hat wie ein hardtail.

ich hab zb ein 16" backwoods. da passt ne stehende faust zwischen or und becken.

ebenfalls hab ich ein 16" lts...da wirds um einiges knapper. ich denke mal 16" ist schön wendig für cc...18" als tourer wie alex es sagt sicher ebenso passend.

schau öfters mal bei ebay usa rein...da kann man relativ häufig solcher rahmen finden


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

Preise sind aber ein wenig niedrig. Für einen guten STS muss man mindestens mit 400  rechnen. Eher sogar etwas mehr. Die Thermoplast-Rahmen reißen gern im Bereich der Tretlagermuffe. Daher hier besonderes Augenmerk drauf richten.


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. August 2009)

danke euch allen für die schnelle antworten!
gab es eigentlich komplett LTS räder,od. mussten die zusammengebaut werden wie man wollte?
ich habe hier ein link gesehen von einem 96 LTS für das gebraucht  1600 aufgerufen wurde...normaler preis?
od. was macht dieses MTB so teuer?
noch ne frage:wieviel sind gemessene 48cm...das sind keine 18 u. keine 20"...gab es auch 19" LTS?
habe hier sehr schöne LTS umbauten mit scheibenbremse gesehen...bringts das,od. taugen die XTR felgenbremsen es auch?
gibts hier leute die sich mit einem LTS auskennen u. event. literatur/rep.-anleitungen besitzen?
grüße
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2009)

keiner mehr infos?
was für eine reifengröße passt max. in ein LTS?
bevorzugte marke?


----------



## Tiensy (19. August 2009)

Hi Tom,

das LTS Thermoplast, sowie das LTS von 1996 haben einen identischen Hinterbau mit Platz für 2.25er Nobby Nics auf X517 Felgen (mit 21.4mm Felgenbreite). Da baut der Reifen ca. 5.2cm breit. Das passt harmonisch in den Hinterbau. Etwas mehr ginge, aber das LTS ist kein Enduro und es wird dann schon recht eng. 2.2er C16 Michelin passen wiederum auch nicht mehr... 

Bzgl. Literatur zum LTS. Das findest Du alles im www. Größtenteils aber hier im Forum. Einmal quer durch das Forum lesen, dann ist das LTS echt simpel.

Sofern Du ein "gebrauchtes" LTS in Erwägung ziehst, so würd ich Dir empfehlen auf Kurze Sicht in einen Satz Industrielager zu investieren. Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen einen 18er LTS Thermoplast Rahmen zu "restaurieren". Nachdem alles demontiert war, ging es an das Inspizieren der Einzelteile, vom Hörensagen und 1 mal aus eigener Erfahrung, so neigen besonders die STS Modelle zu Spannungsrissen entlang der Tretlagermuffe. Manchmal auch entlang des Steuerrohrs. 

Hier war alles ok und die machen mir auch weiterhin noch einen stabilen Eindruck. Der Hinterbau läuft ohne Spiel und dazu leichtgängig. So wie es sein soll.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

@Tienanke für die vielen Infos!

Berichte dann mehr wenns da ist...

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Ländle
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (20. August 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Tienanke für die vielen Infos!
> 
> Berichte dann mehr wenns da ist...
> 
> Tom



Welches denn?


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Welches denn?


 
Sollte ein komplettes LTS von 96 sein...in 18".....ist gerade auf dem weg von öschi zu mir...in 3 h weis ich mehr.
hab gemischte gefühle>99 zum 1x gesehen u. 
hier einige schlechte dinge wegen rahmenbruch gelesen...
aber jetzt freue ich mich,dass sich ein guter freund doch noch von seinem schätzchen trennt.
..und ich hab endlich ne federung am MTB!

Kennt hier jemand einen ca. preis,was sowas früher in DM gekostet hat?
War sicher nicht billig,oder?

grüße
tom


----------



## Al-Capone (20. August 2009)

Hi,
also der Thermo LTS hat um die 4500DM gekostet damals,nur der Rahmen!
Wir wollen dann heute Bilder sehen!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi,
> also der Thermo LTS hat um die 4500DM gekostet damals,nur der Rahmen!
> Wir wollen dann heute Bilder sehen!!


 
echt soooooo teuer?
wie nur der rahemn?dann gab es nie ein komplett bike?

der gute freund hat sich dann wohl damals(96) richtig verschuldet mit dem teil...hat irgend was von hohen schilling beträgen gefaselt u. das es nicht wirklich viele LTS in öschi gab.
soweit ich weis nur gute u. teure teile verbaut...XTR...RS Judy DH..etc.
aber heutzutage wirken fast 80mm ja schon zum  und die DH bezeichnung ist ja heutzutage auch ne frechheit,oder?nicht mal CC,oder?
egal..mir reicht es...mache eh keine großen sachen damit.

bilder kann ich machen...aber hat noch den dreck von 99 dran...denke erst mal putzen ,oder sollte ich die "autentische patina" dran lassen?

auch die reifen sind noch von damals...so mit grüner lauffläche u. hellbraunem rand

werden heute erst mal einen trinken gehen...also bitte nicht festnageln wegen den bildern.

grüße
tom


----------



## Al-Capone (20. August 2009)

Wir wollen heute Bilder!Sonst.....das schreibe ich lieber nicht aus
Ist das nun ein 96er oder 99er?


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Wir wollen heute Bilder!Sonst.....das schreibe ich lieber nicht aus
> Ist das nun ein 96er oder 99er?


 
100%>keine ahnung
sollte aber ein GT Thermoplast von 96 sein,weil 99 war es schon ein paar jahre alt hat er mir gesagt.
Sollte dann LTS sein.
ich mach bilder beim ausladen...
dann gehts auf ein paar bier u. dann wird das eh nix mehr mit bilder machen..


----------



## Al-Capone (20. August 2009)

Bilder

Was hat es denn für eine Größe?


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Bilder
> 
> Was hat es denn für eine Größe?


 
sollte 18" sein..aber steht das irgend wo?kann ich auch messen.


----------



## Al-Capone (20. August 2009)

Steht wenn unter Tretlagergehäuse im Alu eingestanzt


----------



## Tiensy (20. August 2009)

Wenn es ein LTS Thermoplast mit Titanschwinge ist, dann ist es zu 100% ein 96er Modell. Das LTS Thermoplast ist sonst nicht mehr erschienen.

Ab 97 hießen die gefederten Thermoplast Rahmen bei GT nur noch: STS (Single Tube System).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (22. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wenn es ein LTS Thermoplast mit Titanschwinge ist, dann ist es zu 100% ein 96er Modell. Das LTS Thermoplast ist sonst nicht mehr erschienen.
> 
> Ab 97 hießen die gefederten Thermoplast Rahmen bei GT nur noch: STS (Single Tube System).


 
So,das GT ist da
Es ist ein 96 LTS in 18" (steht am Tretlager eingeschlagen)
Ein echt schönes BIKE.
Auch recht gut erhalten wie ich meine,aber seht euch die Bilder selbst an>was meint ihr?


Rechnungen u. Unterlagen habe ich auch alle mitbekommen!
War wohl eins der letzten LTS (zumindest in Öschi)
>Rechnung stammt vom Dez 96.
Für damalige Verhältnisse ganz schön teuer ca. 3300 für den Rahmenkit

Die RS-Judy DH-Gabel gabs verbilligt für 430 von 720 runtergesetzt.
97 war aber wohl eine ältere Version der SH-Judy DH verbaut,die dann später der auf dem Bild weichen musste.
Weis das jemand hier:Feder od. Elastomere Federung

Verbaut sind noch,was ich so erkennen kann:

Schaltwerk vorne u. hinten XTR

Kurbel XTR M900 (ist ein 24 Kettenblatt verbaut>das 26 Serie liegt bei)
Tretlager ist "nur" ein XT,dass aber auch mal fast 80 gekostet hat..

Pedale sind SH DX keine Ahnung ob gut oder schlecht,aber damit lässt sich auch ausgeklickt fahren,nur Klicker hab ich auch dazu bekommen.

Laufräder AMBROSIO-Ontario mit Deore LX Achsen>nicht die schönsten u.besten,aber der Kollege meine>"sind stabil"!
Aber würde gern gegen was schöneres wechseln>jemand gute Vorschläge?

Vorbau ist Made in Austria von ROOX kennt den wer?Der hat mal 150 gekostet....sieht stabil aus

Lenker ist ein MARIN Lite
Lnekrhörnchen von TEAM>auch schon in Karbon>damals sau teuer!

Steuerlager oben AHEADSET-Dia Compe unten Tange,das gabs mal für 130

Bremssen sind V-Brakes..SH-XT...reicht,oder?Bremsen auf alle fälle echt gut.

Schalter nur SH-Deore LX >da würde ich irgend wann mal schöne XTR vebauen>hat da wer was schönes altes abzugeben?

Der Dämpfer ist auch ein RS-Super Deluxe>der war wohl beim Rahmenkit dabei>hat da wer unterlagen über den Dämpfer,da der Siri defekt ist>Öl tritt aus>muss überholt werden (geht das überhaupt?) bzw. ausgetauchst werden,aber gegen was?FOX?Was gibts da in 80mm?
Und wer kann mir erklären für was das rote kleine Handrädchen dient?Zum Feststellen?

Sattel ist ein Sella Italia FLITE >lässt sich sehr schön fahren u. ist sehr leicht.
Sattelstütze ist von GT>nur aus Alu ,hat aber auch gut 85 gekostet.
Der Kollege war etwas größer,aber ich kann die Sattelstütze weiter reinfahren>soll ich den Überstand absägen?Macht man das?Oder so lassen?

Reifen sind von MICHELIN Wild Gripper Lite..1.95..sehr nette Farbe u. haben mal gut Geld gekostet~50,aber nach der Zeit etwas rissig.
Also habe ich für Ersatz gesorgt:
Schwalbe Nobby Nic vorne u. Rocket Ron hinten in 2.25 (gute Wahl?)>sieht jetzt mit den breiteren Reifen bulliger aus u. lassen sich mit 2,5 bar echt gut im Gelände bewegen.

Hab auch noch einen alten Tacho mit Pulsmesser dazu bekommen u. der funktioniert sogar>der hat mal fast 150 gekostet von 250 herabgesetzt!

Sorry für die teilweise schlechte Bildqualität>ist mit dem Handy gemacht.

Danke nochmals für Eure schnelle Beantwortung meiner Fragen u. Hilfe.

GT-Grüsse aus dem Ländle
Tom


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

hey schönes teil. das kleine rädchen am dämpfer ist für die zugstufe.....damit federt der dämpfer langsamer oder schneler aus.

musst du ausprobieren wie straff du es haben möchtest.

optisch besser würde es mit einem geraden vorbau aussehen. evtl ein polierter syncros. insgesamt siehts aber recht gut aus...viel spaß damit und mein neid sei dir sicher


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hey schönes teil. das kleine rädchen am dämpfer ist für die zugstufe.....damit federt der dämpfer langsamer oder schneler aus.
> 
> musst du ausprobieren wie straff du es haben möchtest.
> 
> optisch besser würde es mit einem geraden vorbau aussehen. evtl ein polierter syncros. insgesamt siehts aber recht gut aus...viel spaß damit und mein neid sei dir sicher


 
danke für die infos.
dann ist das kleine rädchen wohl ohne grooße wirkung,weil der siri den druck nicht hält.dann austauschen od. überholen,wenn sowas überhaupt geht?
der vorbau lässt sich gut fahren,wollte eh etwas aufrechter sitzen.sitze aber noch etwas mehr nach vorne gebäugt wie auf dem stumpjumper vom kollege.


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

die rock shox dämpfer bekommst du im netz neu für 45...da lohnt keine wartung.


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die rock shox dämpfer bekommst du im netz neu für 45...da lohnt keine wartung.


 
wirklich?wo?
was ist mit alternativen?

aber nochmals zum dämpfer:
sind das wegwerfprodukte,also nach X stunden eben verschlissen u. wandern in die tonne?
oder. ist es nicht so einfach diesen typ dämpfer zu zerlegen?benötigt man spezialwerkzeug?

möchte so schnell wie möglich den dämpfer richten od. richten lassen bzw. ersetzen.

danke für eure infos.

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2009)

Ach ja...sa. ne kleine runde damit gedreht:

@Tieni:Hast Du noch einen Dämpfer?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Al-Capone (23. August 2009)

Hi,
wo es den Super Deluxe für 45EU geben soll ist mir ein Rätsel.Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe neu ab 100EU aufwärts.


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

dann schaut öfters mal in die bucht!


----------



## Al-Capone (23. August 2009)

mach ich...aber immer teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann schaut öfters mal in die bucht!


 
irgend wie finde ich da nix günstiges
also doch reparieren lassen?

weis wer die einbaulänge des RS super deluxe dämpfer?
bzw. was kann ich für alternativen verwenden?

grüße
tom


----------



## VIII (23. August 2009)

N'abend Tom,


Glückwunsch zum ersten gefederten Bike. Bin schon gespant wie es real rüberkommt, die Bilder sind schon recht vielversprechend. Darf es ja die Tage mal hoff. mal begutachten. 

Bis morgen (6.00)

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tiensy (23. August 2009)

Guten Abend,

schönes Rad vorab  SUPER GEIZ IST GEIL! Schnäppchen dazu... 

Der original verbaute Rock Shox Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge ((Dämpfer-)auge - Auge) von 135mm.

Günstigste Variante wäre es den Dämpfer selbst zu warten. Problem: An die Ersatzdichtungen und Ersatzteile für diesen Dämpfer kommt man kaum bzw. fast gar nicht dran. Eigeninitiative wäre da zu schauen welch andere genormten Dichtungen etc. passen könnten. Schnell ist dieser Weg also nicht.

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann wird der Dämpfer (-falls er überhaupt mal irgendwo auftaucht-) nicht günstig. Und NOS gibt's den auch nicht.

Bzgl. welcher Dämpfer passt in das LTS mit Titanschwinge... siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393667

Wenn Du unbedingt den RS wieder fahren willst... ich hab einen ja


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2009)

ääähh...geht für teuer geld weg...aha...na dann schau mal hier.

wie ihr immer so schön sagt in NOS für 25$

http://store.icyclesusa.com/shared/...reType=BtoC&Count1=201885402&Count2=119025826


sorry sind doch keine 45...is billiger


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ääähh...geht für teuer geld weg...aha...na dann schau mal hier.
> 
> wie ihr immer so schön sagt in NOS für 25$
> 
> ...



Der passt aber nicht in den LTS Thermo. Der LTS Thermo hat keine Trunion!!!

Und für den STS ist das Ding nur bedingt tauglich, da die Performance sehr bescheiden ist.  

Der Rock Shox Deluxe für die Titan-Schwinge ist sehr schwierig zu finden. Alternativ findet man andere Hersteller, wie z. B. einen Cane Creek, Fox oder so. Einbaulänge ist dabei maximal 145 mm.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der passt aber nicht in den LTS Thermo. Der LTS Thermo hat keine Trunion!!!
> 
> Und für den STS ist das Ding nur bedingt tauglich, da die Performance sehr bescheiden ist.
> 
> Der Rock Shox Deluxe für die Titan-Schwinge ist sehr schwierig zu finden. Alternativ findet man andere Hersteller, wie z. B. einen Cane Creek, Fox oder so. Einbaulänge ist dabei maximal 145 mm.


 
auf der amiseite schreiben sie aber was ,das das in ein GT LTS passt bzw. ersatz wäre
also ich finde den FOX dämpfer den man bei dem link von Tieni sieht ganz nett>scheint auch zu funktionieren obwohl 140mm lang u. nicht 135mm.
wo bekomme ich den günstig.?
möchte schnell einen ersatzdämpfer,damit ich mir den RS ansehen kann.event. kann ich ihn selber reparieren.

was ist mit dem?
http://store.icyclesusa.com/shared/...reType=BtoC&Count1=358410060&Count2=275550484

@Tieni:was verlangst für den RS dämpfer den du hast?gerne auch per pm

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. August 2009)

Es gab den LTS bis 1996 mit Titanschwinge und ab 1997 gab es einen LTS mit einer neuen Dämpferaufnahme aus ALU. Ab 1997 hießen die Thermoplast-Rahmen aber STS. Hier mal die Unterschiede:

LTS Alu aus 1998





STS DH aus 1997





Bei diesen beiden Modellen passt der Dämpfer von Icyclesusa. Habe ich dort schon selber gekauft. 

Bei den nächsten beiden Modellen passt der Dämpfer definitiv nicht. Bitte die obere Schwinge vergleichen!!

LTS Thermo aus 1996





LTS Alu aus 1996





Schreibt einer, der bis auf den LTS Thermo alle Räder bei sich zu Hause stehen hat.


----------



## Tiensy (24. August 2009)

Der Dämpfer hier passt auch in das 96er LTS: http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-AD-10...eile?hash=item45edaf523d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hier passt auch in das 96er LTS: http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-AD-10...eile?hash=item45edaf523d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
muss ich zuhause ansehen.im büro ist das gesperrt
aber danke schonmal.

grüße
tom


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2009)

die dämpfer gabs schonmal als sofortkauf für 35...der hatte glaub damals 10 stück im angebot. die waren aber ruck zuck weg


----------



## Rennkram (22. Mai 2011)

Mal zusammengesteckt, damits nach Fahrrad aussieht.




geplanter Aufbau:

GT STS XCR 1000
Schaltgruppe: XTR 950
Bremsen: Avid BB7
Gabel: Look Fournales
Lenker: wird flacher
Kurbel: Next LP Silber

ui das wird schön


----------



## lyteka (22. Mai 2011)

Look Fournales?!


----------



## Rennkram (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, nur muss ich irgendwie einen in die Gabel integrierten Vorbau organisieren.
Vorbau mit der oberen Brücke verschraubt.. seltenes Teil

edit:
Look Fournales, schöne Gabel ^^
http://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/9ball.jpg


----------



## lyteka (22. Mai 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> ...integrierten Vorbau...
> Vorbau mit der oberen Brücke verschraubt.. seltenes Teil



Meinte, die Look Fournales hat keinen integrierten Vorbau...
Sicher ist es dann eine Variante, die ich nicht gedanklich vor Augen habe...


----------



## Rennkram (22. Mai 2011)

Hier ist der Vorbau integriert. 
Laut google ist das teil sehr selten 
http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/4963/resized007.jpg


----------



## redsandow (23. Mai 2011)

dann bleibt die eingesteckte also ein langzeitprovisorium.oder such dir ein freund mit einer fräse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (23. Mai 2011)

Die Psylo steckt nur drin, weil die Look noch nicht da ist. Ich fahr die Look auch mit normalem Vorbau, aber wäre halt schöner.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2011)

darf hier nicht fehlen......


----------



## Rennkram (27. Mai 2011)

Weiter gehts..


----------



## lyteka (27. Mai 2011)

Oh ha  
Ich hab so etwas vermutet...
Ehrlich, mir hat die "Einsteck-Variante" irgendwie besser gefallen


----------



## Rennkram (28. Mai 2011)

Die Gabel fährt sich anders aber sehr gut.













Den SB Adapter musste ich von innen ein paar mm abfeilen.





Über die Zugverlegung muss ich noch mal nachdenken. 
Ist mir aber wie ich finde schon ganz gut gelungen. Beim Federn schleift nix. Nur brauche ich jetzt noch Klebeschellen^^





Jetzt fehlt noch eine gefräßte Kurbel, ein schwarz glänzender flacherer Lenker, ein vernünftiger Sattel und andere Pedale.


----------



## GlockeGT (31. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön. Das problem mit den Zügen hab ich auch, da muss ich bei meinem auch noch mal ran...


----------



## oclvfan (7. August 2011)

hallo, 
hab ein GT STS Hauptrahmen anno 1997 (steuerrohr als alumuffe) hier rumfliegen. in größe L (mitte tretlager bis oberkante "sitzrohr" 54 cm). rahmennummer: 129705236   19
der rahmen hat keine risse.

was ist sowas heute noch wert? wie gesagt es ist nur der hauptrahmen. liebe grüße, alex.


----------



## DefektesKind (7. August 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Die Gabel fährt sich anders aber sehr gut.



Gibts auch ein Bild von Deiner hinteren Scheibenbremsaufnahme?


----------



## Rennkram (7. August 2011)

Halt standart IS. Adapter war bischen kurz 

Lenker gegen WCS getauscht. Pedale nun Sudpin3 abgebeizt. Felgen ZTR Alpine.
Züge verlaufen jetzt besser.

Kurbel wird noch getauscht, aber die muss ich erstmal finden...
sooo hässlich ist die XT nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.R.S. (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an die Spezialisten, ich habe eine kurze Frage.

Sind die Hinterbauten der STS/LTS alle Baugleich? Passt ein STS DH Hinterbau in meinen 96er STS Rahmen. Das wäre nämlich schön da ich grad für 100$ nen Hinterbau für Scheibenbremsen bekommen könnte.

Gruß Arne


----------



## DefektesKind (28. Oktober 2011)

A.R.S. schrieb:


> Hallo an die Spezialisten, ich habe eine kurze Frage.
> 
> Sind die Hinterbauten der STS/LTS alle Baugleich? Passt ein STS DH Hinterbau in meinen 96er STS Rahmen. Das wäre nämlich schön da ich grad für 100$ nen Hinterbau für Scheibenbremsen bekommen könnte.
> 
> Gruß Arne




Der passt auf jeden Fall.
Ich hoffe es ist nicht der Hinterbau den ich gerne für 100 Dollar bekommen will.


----------



## A.R.S. (28. Oktober 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Der passt auf jeden Fall.
> Ich hoffe es ist nicht der Hinterbau den ich gerne für 100 Dollar bekommen will.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen. Um dieses Angebot handelt es sich-->  http://www.ebay.de/itm/270839562005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Leider ruft der Gute sehr hohe Versandkosten auf, knapp 105$.


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2011)

Nur mal so als Info. Der Hinterbau ist zwar für Scheibenbremse, aber für einen Formula-Standard.

Ohne passende Bremse bzw. selbstgebauten Adapter nutzt der Hinterbau nichts. 

Oder noch mal ganz einfach. Man kann keine IS-2000 bzw. PM-Bremse an diesen Hinterbau verschrauben.


----------



## A.R.S. (29. Oktober 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info. Der Hinterbau ist zwar für Scheibenbremse, aber für einen Formula-Standard.
> 
> Ohne passende Bremse bzw. selbstgebauten Adapter nutzt der Hinterbau nichts.
> 
> Oder noch mal ganz einfach. Man kann keine IS-2000 bzw. PM-Bremse an diesen Hinterbau verschrauben.



Das sind schon mal wichtige Infos, besten Dank
Somit brauch ich mich also auch nicht ärgern das ich nicht das höchste Gebot abgegeben habe.

Wie ist das mit dem A2Z-Adapter, was kann ich da ran schrauben?
Ist das erste mal das ich Scheiben verbauen möchte und bin mir bei vielem noch unsicher. 
Hat zufällig noch jemand so einen Adapter rum liegen und möchte Den los werden?


----------



## LoonyG (29. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2011)

A.R.S. schrieb:


> Das sind schon mal wichtige Infos, besten Dank
> Somit brauch ich mich also auch nicht ärgern das ich nicht das höchste Gebot abgegeben habe.
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem A2Z-Adapter, was kann ich da ran schrauben?
> ...



Im Forum gibt es jemand, der Dir solch einen Adapter bauen kann. Namen kann ich bei Bedarf gerne heraus suchen. Alternativ weiß ich jemand, der den Hinterbau sicherlich dann tauschen würde, da er die passende Bremse dafür hat. Der A2Z funktioniert, ist aber nicht optimal. Hast Du in Deinem Hinterbau Bohrungen?? Mach Doch einfach mal ein Bild vom linken Ausfallende und poste es mal.


----------



## Rennkram (8. Dezember 2014)

Neues Projekt, der Rahmen lag schon eine Weile rum.




Aufbau:
-LTS Thermoplast Rahmen 16"
-Z2 Superfly Gabel
-Cane Creek AD10 Dämpfer
-Schaltung Sram 7.0 - 9.0 SL (3x9)
-Race Face Forged ISIS Kurbel mit SKF Innenlager
-Controltech Stütze und Vorbau
-Laufräder Chris King mit Notubes Felgen und DT Revo Speichen.
-Chris King Steuersatz
-Machine Tech Bremshebel
-Flite Sattel
-Lenker Humpert (ist leicht und hochwertig gemacht
-Sattelstützklemme passt
-Griffe Oury
-Züge+Hüllen Point

Teile die noch getauscht werden:
-Reifen
-XT Kassette, Kette und V-Brakes
-kleines Kettenblatt
-Pedale
-Flaschenhalter
-Spannachsen

Kassette und Kette werden Sram, wahrscheinlich was Aktuelles da 9.0 kaum verfügbar.
Bremsen suche ich Avid Arch Rival.
Spannachsen suche ich Controltech.
Kettenblatt suche ich ein kleines Race Face.
Pedale wohl aktuelle silberne Plattform.
Reifen bin ich nicht sicher aber nichts Altes.

Die Änderungen sind auf lange Sicht geplant, ich habe es nicht so sehr eilig mit dem Rad.
Falls wer irgendwelche Änderungsvorschläge hat würde ich Diese gerne lesen


----------



## toastet (8. Dezember 2014)

Für mich zu viel silber 

Plattformpedal silber, Shimano PD-MX30 vllt als Tipp


----------



## Rennkram (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Pedale sind schön, passen aber nicht ganz in den Plan. Ich versuche mal ein Rad ohne Shimano aufzubauen.


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Dezember 2014)

Schau doch mal, ob du ein Paar alte GT-Plattformpedale bekommst. Ansonsten: Schönes Bike! Cool fänd ich ja noch ein Paar ControlTech V-Brakes dazu!


----------



## Rennkram (28. Februar 2015)

Das schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus, mein LTS Thermoplast ohne Shimano 
Neue Teile: Schwarzer Chris King Steuersatz, Chris King Flaschenhalter, Kassette/Kette Sram X9, Suntour Pedale, Avid Arch Supreme Bremsen, Neuer LRS mit GT Naben DT-Revos und Mavic 217 Felgen. Reifen hab ich erst mal raufgezogen was da war.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2017)

So, aus gegebenem Anlass mal wieder ausgegraben. Ein neuer Patient hat zu mir gefunden und der eröffnet natürlich auch ein paar Fragen...





Es sind Stöckli-Lager verbaut. Die Fuhre wurde inzwischen kurzerhand zerlegt und alle Lager händisch geprüft. Obere Lager des Hauptrahmens laufen noch wirklich wunderbar geschmeidig. Die unteren Lager des Hauptrahmens laufen nach einem kleinen Ölbad hakelig, aber sie laufen. Die hinteren Lager der Wippe scheinen gar nicht mehr zu laufen. In der Schwinge sind noch die originalen Gleitlager verbaut und definitiv durch.

Nun zu den Fragen:

1. Besitzt jemand noch eine Einbauanleitung bzw. eine Teileliste der Stöckli-Lager? Denn sollte sich beim Testeinbau herausstellen, dass die Lager wie oben beschrieben, nicht mehr so dolle sind, würde ich sie gern tauschen.
2. Hat von euch jemand schon die Horstlink-Lager von Betd verbaut und kann darüber berichten?
3. Da mich die Gleitscheiben in den Horstlink-Lagern nicht so auf Anhieb überzeugen, würde ich diese gern durch unten abgebildete Distanzscheiben (?) ersetzen, da diese direkt auf den Lagern aufsitzen anstatt dort eher zu bremsen. Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wo man solche herbekommt und haltet ihr dies für sinnvoll?





Danke!


----------



## maatik (20. November 2017)

Den Stöckli Satz gibt es offiziell nicht mehr zu kaufen. Ab und zu paar Scheunenfunde auf eBay.
Einbauanleitung hier: https://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?t=32124
Vielleicht hat jemand sogar eine originale Anleitung.

Ich habe mir deshalb den Betd Satz komplett gekauft, jedoch noch nicht montiert.

Poste doch mal Bilder vom Rahmen


----------



## versus (20. November 2017)

maatik schrieb:


> Poste doch mal Bilder vom Rahmen



gerade wollte ich es schreiben


----------



## Ketterechts (22. November 2017)

Genau Steve 

*BILDER !!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. November 2017)

maatik schrieb:


> Poste doch mal Bilder vom Rahmen





versus schrieb:


> gerade wollte ich es schreiben





Ketterechts schrieb:


> Genau Steve
> *BILDER !!*



Maaaaann! Das ist ja hier wie Tinder! Ohne Bilder läuft nix mehr bei euch, wa?! 
Tja, bisher kann ich euch leider nur mit Bildern des zerlegten Rahmens dienen.





Der ist, bis auf etwas Chainsuck und eine fürchterlich festgegammelte Trunnionschraube soweit noch ganz gut in Schuss. Hauptrahmen und teile des Hinterbaus haben bereits ne ausgiebige Wellnessbehandlung bekommen. 

Als nächstes werde ich versuchen, die gammelige Trunnionschraube rauszubekommen und hoffen, dass das Gewinde heil bleibt. Nur die Sache mit den Lagern bereitet mir nach wie vor noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen...





Hier seht ihr die Lager der Kettenstrebe. Diese laufen zwar noch, aber sehr hakelig. Sehe ich das richtig, dass der etwas tiefere Ring mit dem Umbau auf die Stöckli-Lagerung eingebaut wurde, ähnlich wie im hinteren Lager der oberen Wippe?





Diese Lager laufen, zumindest zwischen den Fingern, gar nicht. Und die originalen Gleitlager im Horst-Link sehen auch schon ganz schön runtergewirtschaftet aus.






Naja, so weit, so gut... Es soll ja auch ein Winterprojekt werden. Der Fahrplan ist zunächst folgender: 

- Trunnion-Schraube raus, in der Hoffnung, dieses nicht ersetzen zu müssen
- BETD Horst-Link Lagerkit (und evtl. neuen Trunnion) geordert
- zwischendurch den Rest noch durch den Wellnessbereich schleusen
- Hinterbau Stück für Stück ohne Dämpfer wieder zusammensetzen, um maximale Leichtgängigkeit erreichen zu können bzw. schwergängige Lager zu lokalisieren und ggf. zu ersetzen (scheinen ja allesamt Standardlager zu sein).
- zwischendurch ne schöne Dämpferlösung finden. Nen Deluxe? Super Deluxe? Beides nur gebraucht erhältlich und nahezu immer einen Service nötig. Aber wer macht das noch? Nen alten Fox kaufen und hoffen, dass die Trunnion passt? Oder gleich in nen Risse Genesis investieren und hoffen, das der besser funktioniert als nen schöner Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## versus (26. November 2017)

na geht doch 

super deluxe 

den service kann man vermutlich sogar selbst machen, sofern man die dichtungen noch bekommt.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2017)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> super deluxe
> ...



Liegt jetzt in NOS hier!


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2017)

top! ich finde den mit der feder und den weltmeisterstreifen auch einfach sehr schön!

eigentlich schon gut, aber auch irgendwie schade, dass ich meinen nossenen damals vertickt habe 





20090201_sts_12 by ver.sus, auf Flickr





20090201_sts_10 by ver.sus, auf Flickr





20090201_sts_07 by ver.sus, auf Flickr





20090201_sts_11 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2017)

versus schrieb:


> top! ich finde den mit der feder und den weltmeisterstreifen auch einfach sehr schön!
> 
> eigentlich schon gut, aber auch irgendwie schade, dass ich meinen nossenen damals vertickt habe
> 
> ...



Oh wow, das ist ja ein Traum! Aber auch deine mit dem Verkauf verbundenen Emotionen kann ich (beide!) zu 100% nachvollziehen...

Das Ding war schon immer ein "feuchter" Jugendtraum, der auf ewig unerreichbar schien. Und das STS-DS war wohl nur ein "Zwischenschritt", mit dem wurde ich schon allein wegen der fehlenden Muffe vorn nie so richtig warm... Aber DAS in NOS ist schon der Hammer!


----------



## moitrich (11. Dezember 2017)

> Das Ding war schon immer ein "feuchter" Jugendtraum, der auf ewig unerreichbar schien. Und das STS-DS war wohl nur ein "Zwischenschritt", mit dem wurde ich schon allein wegen der fehlenden Muffe vorn nie so richtig warm... Aber DAS in NOS ist schon der Hammer!



Mir ging es genau andersherum.
Ich finde das STS wunderschön, jedoch hat es mir der DS doch etwas mehr angetan.
Vor Jahren begonnen mit dem Aufbau und immer wieder was verändert, jetzt kurz vor Abschluss:


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Dezember 2017)

moitrich schrieb:


> Mir ging es genau andersherum.
> Ich finde das STS wunderschön, jedoch hat es mir der DS doch etwas mehr angetan.
> Vor Jahren begonnen mit dem Aufbau und immer wieder was verändert, jetzt kurz vor Abschluss:



So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker, zum Glück! Aber dein Aufbau hat ja einige Parallelen zu meinem damaligen. Schon allein wegen der Shiver. Diese Gabel ist so unverschämt sexy!  Und ich Döner hab meine verkauft... Was hast du denn für eine Feder im Dämpfer?






An die STS-Besitzer: Kann es sein, dass die STS-Modelle mit Aluwippe ausnahmslos Stützen in 27.0mm fressen? Hab mal eine 26.8 und eine 27.2 probiert. Die eine wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz, die andere braucht (zu viel) Gewalt. Also wird's wohl ne Shannon werden, die scheint es ja noch zu geben.


----------



## moitrich (12. Dezember 2017)

Ist eine Titanfeder, der Dämpfer kommt aber raus wegen schlechter Performance.
Ich habe mir vor Jahren ein Konvolut  an Straros Helix Pro Dämpfern von Hajo geholt und bin kurz davor entspechende Trunnions - oder Trunnionen, wie auch immer - fertigen zu lassen. Dann wippt der Hinterbau sicherlich deutlich weniger wie jetzt.

Zu der Stütze;
27,0 ist die richtige


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Dezember 2017)

moitrich schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe mir vor Jahren ein Konvolut  an Straros Helix Pro Dämpfern von Hajo geholt und bin kurz davor entspechende Trunnions - oder Trunnionen, wie auch immer - fertigen zu lassen. Dann wippt der Hinterbau sicherlich deutlich weniger wie jetzt.
> ...



Klingt interessant - bitte berichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Dezember 2017)

Moin Steve,

Stützentechnisch ist alles möglich, aber das kennst du ja von dem anderen Altmetall 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## GTdanni (30. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir 27,0


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Dezember 2017)

Danke für eure Tipps bzgl. der Stütze. Eine günstige 27.0 ist jetzt erstmal auf dem Weg. Und neue Lager auch. Also kann ich im neuen Jahr vielleicht wieder etwas Neues berichten.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2018)

N Gesundes! Neues Jahr, neue Lager:





Hab mich hier für vollkugelige Lager ohne Käfig entschieden, die sollten dieser Belastung ja etwas mehr gewachsen sein, als die normalen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche der Herr Stöckli da original verbaut hat?


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Januar 2018)

So. Weiter geht's! Die ersten Lager sind raus. Ich gestehe, ich hab unter Verwendung meines Selbstbau-"Werkzeugs" Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, aber zumindest die unteren Hauptlager und hinteren Lager der Wippe sind ausgepresst. 



 




Die unteren Hauptlager liefen zwar noch sehr gut, aber nun bin ich einmal bei und habe mich nun gleich zu einem Kompletttausch entschieden. 

Die Puppenlager in der Wippe liefen zwischen den Fingern gar nicht mehr. Zu meiner Überraschung war es aber möglich, sie unter Zuhilfenahme eines verspannten Messingdübels wieder lauffähig zu bekommen. Allerdings laufen sie äußerst rau. Aber da die Lager ja lediglich ca. ein Viertel ihres Rotationswegs nutzen, ist ja relativ vorhersehbar, dass wenige Kugeln stark beansprucht werden, andere weniger stark. Und sich so sicher auch der Schmierstoff auch aus dem hochbelasteten Bereich verabschiedet. Deshalb hab ich mich auch für vollkugelige Lager entschieden, in der Hoffnung, dass dies die Lebensdauer etwas verlängert. 

Ein optischer Unterschied ist übrigens beim genauen Vergleich der Lager festzustellen: Die Stöckli-Lager besitzen einen dickeren Innenring - ich hoffe, dass dementsprechend die Kugeln der neuen Lager etwas großvolumiger sind. Dies scheint mir von Vorteil. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit und Bedarf mal bildlich festhalten.

So weit von hier. Cheers!


----------



## maatik (15. Januar 2018)

Super. Wäre cool wenn du eine Stückliste aufsetzt, so können andere LTS/STS Besitzer sich daran orientieren.
Die Stöcklis gibt es ja sowieso nicht mehr.

Danke dir.!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. Januar 2018)

maatik schrieb:


> Super. Wäre cool wenn du eine Stückliste aufsetzt, so können andere LTS/STS Besitzer sich daran orientieren.
> Die Stöcklis gibt es ja sowieso nicht mehr.
> 
> Danke dir.!
> ...


 
Werde versuchen, den ganzen Firlefanz zu dokumentieren. Aber das stelle ich natürlich erst online, wenn es mir gelungen ist...


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2018)

Es geht weiter! Und inzwischen bin ich (fast) guter Dinge, dass der Jugendtraum noch bis zum Treffen in fahrbarem Zustand ist. Zumindest für die Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juni 2018)

Dann würde ich sagen, wir drehen ne Runde auf Plastik ...



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Es geht weiter! Und inzwischen bin ich (fast) guter Dinge, dass der Jugendtraum noch bis zum Treffen in fahrbarem Zustand ist. Zumindest für die Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen, wir drehen ne Runde auf Plastik ...



Ich melde Vollzug!


----------



## Thias (31. März 2019)

Kommt da vielleicht noch was? So von der Seite?


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Kommt da vielleicht noch was? So von der Seite?



So?


----------



## versus (31. März 2019)

noch ein kleines stück rum mit der kamera und die blende etwas schliessen ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> So?


Sehr sehr schön aber ich finde den Vorbau nicht angemessen.


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> So?
> 
> Sehr schöner Schrifzug.


Hab ein ähnliches Bild.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2019)

versus schrieb:


> noch ein kleines stück rum mit der kamera und die blende etwas schliessen ;-)



Na dann löse ich mal auf:







Davidbelize schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön aber ich finde den Vorbau nicht angemessen.



Warum? 
Hab deinen Aufbau schon bei FB gesehen - großartig und, wie immer, deine Handschrift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2019)

Hi Steve

Sehr schön .
Die Italienerin steht dem Rahmen einfach hervoragend .
In de Palz kann man da viel Spass mit habe .


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Sehr schön .
> Die Italienerin steht dem Rahmen einfach hervoragend .
> In de Palz kann man da viel Spass mit habe .



Danke Benjamin! Ja, die scheint wirklich wie für den Rahmen gemacht! 

Ouh, wat freu isch misch schon widda aufs diesjährige Treffen! Da werde ich wohl mal wieder mit zwei Rädern anreisen müssen. Denn die Schleuder kommt höchstens auf die Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## versus (1. April 2019)

wunderschön!


----------



## Onegear (1. April 2019)

Super geil Steve! 

Aber den Papier-Schnubbi an der Dämpfer-Feder machst noch ab wa?! 

Ist das der Flite, den ich dir geschickt hatte?


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2019)

Danke für eure Blumen!  Das Rad ist nun echt nahezu perfekt (für mich)! 
Und die Erneuerung der Lager hat sich echt gelohnt! Der Hinterbau reagiert nun schon fast zu sensibel! Ein Satz silberner Hadleys wären vielleicht noch das Sahnehäubchen...



Onegear schrieb:


> Super geil Steve!
> 
> Aber den Papier-Schnubbi an der Dämpfer-Feder machst noch ab wa?!
> 
> Ist das der Flite, den ich dir geschickt hatte?



Korinthenkacker!  Eigentlich wollte ich den wegen der "NOSsigkeit" dranlassen!  Und ja, das ist tatsächlich der runtergebratene Flite von dir, den mir ein Kollege aus Karl-Marx-Stadt großartig neu aufgepolstert hat!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. April 2019)

Wieviel Federweg an der Gabel, kann man einem GT STS DH anvertrauen?


----------



## tofu1000 (18. April 2019)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg an der Gabel, kann man einem GT STS DH anvertrauen?



Original war ja die Judy DHO verbaut - also 100mm. Aber das weisst du sicher. Viel höher würde ich aber wohl auch nicht gehen, der stand ja mit der DHO schon ganz schön hoch. Vielleicht ne Z1?!  Was hast du vor?


----------



## toastet (18. April 2019)

Hängt wohl eher an der Einbauhöhe als am reinen Federweg. DHO hatte erst 100mm und dann ~115mm, EBH war aber gleich. Eine moderne Doppelbrücke kannst du dir da abschminken, da redet man ja wohl von mindesten 180mm und viel mehr EBH als bei ner Singlecrown. Hatte damals ja sehr viel gemeinsamkeiten mit der ersten Boxxer mit 151mm. Die Boxxer hatte vielleicht 1-2 cm mehr minimale Einbauhöhe. Ich würde da bei einer modernen Singlecrown ruhig 140-150mm zutrauen. Das wird sehr ähnlich sein zur höchsten Position der DHO damals (wie sie auch im Rad steckte). 

Boxxer 151 vorne, DHO hinten




Alte Boxxer, neuer Boxxer:


----------



## Davidbelize (18. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Original war ja die Judy DHO verbaut - also 100mm. Aber das weisst du sicher. Viel höher würde ich aber wohl auch nicht gehen, der stand ja mit der DHO schon ganz schön hoch. Vielleicht ne Z1?!  Was hast du vor?





Würde  gerne dieses Schmuckstück ne Z1 
Drop Off verbauen. 
110mn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. April 2019)

Hier ein großes GT STS XCR Drama.
Der Sitzom war eingedellt,ansonsten ein Traum der Rahmen.. Habe mit Freund und einem Heissföhn probiert das zurückzubiegen.....und es machte krzzzksrt.
Lange einen Schweißer gesucht und gefunden.
Hier das aktuelle Ergebnis.... Das Ganze wird jetzt noch geschliffen und Poliert.
Habe sehr lange nach einem anderen Sitzdom gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. April 2019)

Geht doch.....


----------



## moitrich (27. April 2019)

Sieht doch richtig BOMBE(R) aus.


----------



## toastet (28. April 2019)

EBH halt leider ziemlich daneben. Abgesehen vom Stickerfarbchaos passt sie aber sehr gut zum STS, farblich und sicher auch von den Federungseigenschaften.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> EBH halt leider ziemlich daneben. Abgesehen vom Stickerfarbchaos passt sie aber sehr gut zum STS, farblich und sicher auch von den Federungseigenschaften.


Sticker kommen noch runter und ein neuer Satz ist bestellt.. Die Gabel wird noch auf 110mm eingestellt.
Das ist hier nur eine kleine Zusammenstellung als die Gabel kam.


----------



## toastet (28. April 2019)

Jo dann wird es sicher richtig gut 

Dann kann man nur die Daumen drücken, dass das STS auch hält, hatte da leider Pech mit meinem STS DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2019)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Hier ein großes GT STS XCR Drama.
> Der Sitzom war eingedellt,ansonsten ein Traum der Rahmen.. Habe mit Freund und einem Heissföhn probiert das zurückzubiegen.....und es machte krzzzksrt.
> Lange einen Schweißer gesucht und gefunden.
> Hier das aktuelle Ergebnis.... Das Ganze wird jetzt noch geschliffen und Poliert.
> Habe sehr lange nach einem anderen Sitzdom gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden. Anhang anzeigen 851538 Anhang anzeigen 851539 Anhang anzeigen 851540 Anhang anzeigen 851542 Anhang anzeigen 851543 Anhang anzeigen 851544


Gut gemachte Arbeit. YEAH


----------



## versus (29. April 2019)

das ist der geschweisste sitzdom? chapeau, das sieht gut aus!


----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2019)

versus schrieb:


> das ist der geschweisste sitzdom? chapeau, das sieht gut aus!


Hab ich gelitten.
Danke für Kompliment, daß ich weiterleiten werde.


----------



## toastet (29. April 2019)

Top, das XCR ist ja auchmal noch seltener als die "LTS" STS, da lohnt sich es noch mehr


----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Top, das XCR ist ja auchmal noch seltener als die "LTS" STS, da lohnt sich es noch mehr



Das ist das gute Stück


----------



## moitrich (29. April 2019)

-


----------



## uschmann (25. Juni 2019)

@Davidbelize , hab ich dich gefunden...
viele Grüße und alles Gute David. Ahoisen


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Juni 2019)

Gestern vor der Arbeit auch mal wieder ne Runde auf meinem LTS gedreht


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2019)

Mein 350€ EBAY Kleinanzeigen Bike ist heut eingetroffen.
Stand 10 Jahre unbewegt in der Garage.


----------



## uschmann (28. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch, sind`n da für Naben drinne? 
Ach ja und denk an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (28. Juni 2019)

Mega Preis. Bist du mit dem Zustand zufrieden?


----------



## uschmann (29. August 2019)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Hab ich gelitten.
> Danke für Kompliment, daß ich weiterleiten werde.



!!!!!Achtung!!!!!Achtung!!!!!!! Vorsicht bei Deals mit dem Kollegen, ich warte seit Mai auf das Geld für die Arbeiten, außer der Anzahlung und ner Menge Ausreden kam leider noch nix!!!!!! Gruß


----------



## uschmann (23. September 2019)

uschmann schrieb:


> !!!!!Achtung!!!!!Achtung!!!!!!! Vorsicht bei Deals mit dem Kollegen, ich warte seit Mai auf das Geld für die Arbeiten, außer der Anzahlung und ner Menge Ausreden kam leider noch nix!!!!!! Gruß



!!! DiesenPost!!!
kann ich jetzt endlich neutralisieren, wurde alles beglichen. Grüße


----------



## toastet (23. September 2019)

Naja, eigentlich nicht, auch wenn es nun am Ende vermeintlich gut gegangen ist, sollte man solche Leute ja meiden.


----------



## uschmann (23. September 2019)

Ich weis keine Hintergründe, manchmal isses da besser erstmal nicht zu urteilen, besser spät als nie.
cheers


----------



## LTSler (18. Oktober 2019)

Hi, hab hier gerade eine hübsche fc-m952 liegen. Die soll ans 1998er STS Größe M. Nun brauchts ein neues Innenlager. Das gibts in 112,5 oder 116mm Wellenlänge. Was soll ich nehmen? Vielen Dank und Grüße Adrian


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2020)

Was ist so die Federwegslänge die Ihr an einem STS verbaut habt?


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> alles rund um alle STS-Thermoplasten und sonstige Carbonies.
> 
> Tipps, Fakten, Fragen, etc.
> 
> ...


echt klasse-nachdem ich ewig immer wieder mal gesucht und nix gefunden hab bin ich über diesen thread gestolpert
und bitteschön--endlich hab ich wohl die spezielle karre gefunden um die ich immer wieder rum geschlichen bin bei meinem ersten ferienjob im fahrad handel
oder is das doch falsch weil da nirgends diese ominöse warumauchimmer batteriebetriebene gabelsteuerung verbaut is?
falls da jemandem was einfällt bezüglich der gabel an nem gt sts
oder ob ich beim hersteller schon falsch lieg und das gar kein gt thermoplast rahmen mit alu verbindern war sondern was ähnliches...
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/MZwAAOSwwp9d0mKA/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## toastet (11. April 2020)

Äh wie bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> echt klasse-nachdem ich ewig immer wieder mal gesucht und nix gefunden hab bin ich über diesen thread gestolpert
> und bitteschön--endlich hab ich wohl die spezielle karre gefunden um die ich immer wieder rum geschlichen bin bei meinem ersten ferienjob im fahrad handel
> oder is das doch falsch weil da nirgends diese ominöse warumauchimmer batteriebetriebene gabelsteuerung verbaut is?
> falls da jemandem was einfällt bezüglich der gabel an nem gt sts
> ...


Das ist ein LTS.


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Das ist ein LTS.


siehst mal, keine ahnung
danke dir


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> siehst mal, keine ahnung
> danke dir


 ich glaube es war n viergelenker jedenfalls hatte das nen alu gemufften  plasterahmen und eben diese seltsame elektro gabel
vll fällt wem ein rahmen ein, der so ähnlich wie ein gt aufgebaut is...??


----------



## toastet (11. April 2020)

Elektrische Gabel ist die K2 Smart Fork gemeint?


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> ich glaube es war n viergelenker jedenfalls hatte das nen alu gemufften  plasterahmen und eben diese seltsame elektro gabel
> vll fällt wem ein rahmen ein, der so ähnlich wie ein gt aufgebaut is...??


Kann Dir  leider nicht mehr folgen.


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Elektrische Gabel ist die K2 Smart Fork gemeint?


die gabel hatte keine doppelbrücke und auch keinen coil dämpfer 
muss zwischen 95 und 2000 gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Kann Dir  leider nicht mehr folgen.


leider etwas schwammig von mir, tut mir leid


----------



## maatik (11. April 2020)

Du meinst nicht zufällig die (nicht elektrische) AMP? 





__





						My (ultimate) GT LTS Thermoplastic
					

You may have already seen it in my collection topic, but as I have updated it a little bit more (see the homemade Titanium headset ring, and my hardly polished Coda CNC rings ! ), I decided to create a new topic.  For memory, its (amazing) component list :   Frame : GT LTS STT 18" (03/1996) Fork...




					www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

maatik schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig die (nicht elektrische) AMP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach du grüne , jessas, nu gehts aber in sphären....
ne, das war se nich, icht an dem gemufften plasterahmen....aber an nem votec war das teil....das war so die zeit
kann mich erinnern dass ich mal gelegenheit hatte und testen wollte wie das ding tut,war aber batterie leer---
ausser nem votec war das der grausam teuerste hobel im laden; der schalter/taster war dort wo sonst ölseite lockout oder luftventil wäre
ich sollte ja als aushilfe bei den kinder und rücktrittschleudern bleiben und lieber die dinger abstauben  bevor ich nem kollegen  auf provisionsbasis da im hightech-eck aufn zeiger geh ....


----------



## tofu1000 (11. April 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Was ist so die Federwegslänge die Ihr an einem STS verbaut habt?



STS oder STS-DH? Am STS bisher nicht mehr als 80mm, da mir darüber hinaus alles etwas zu kippelig rüberkam. Aber ich mutmaße das STS-DH verträgt noch etwas mehr...



crashtest212 schrieb:


> ...
> ominöse warumauchimmer batteriebetriebene gabelsteuerung verbaut is?
> ...



Was ist gleich nochmal dein eigentliches Anliegen??!  ? 

Das von dir verlinkte Bike ist ein LTS Thermoplast, zu erkennen an der Titanwippe. Danach ('97) kam dann das STS mit Aluminiumwippe und Trunnionaufnahme.


----------



## toastet (11. April 2020)

STS-DH 100mm, viel mehr auch da nicht


----------



## maatik (11. April 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das von dir verlinkte Bike ist ein LTS Thermoplast


..mit STS Decals.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> STS-DH 100mm, viel mehr auch da nicht


Fahre mit Genuss und Spaß 120mm.


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> STS oder STS-DH? Am STS bisher nicht mehr als 80mm, da mir darüber hinaus alles etwas zu kippelig rüberkam. Aber ich mutmaße das STS-DH verträgt noch etwas mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das von mir verlinkte war wohl zu grob ausgewählt um konkret zu sein....wusste bis dahin nicht dass es den thermoplast rahmen mit so unterschiedlicher hinterbaukinematik Ausführung gab
suche den plastehobel mit besagter ominöser Batteriegabel Bj 95-2000 
ziemlich sicher komplett von der stange
vll gar kein gt...rahmen im Aufbau allerdings äusserst ähnlich
oder gibts n link zu nem katalog der gt Historie?
war immer wieder bemüht was zu finden allerdings erfolglos


----------



## toastet (11. April 2020)

Du kannst nix finden, was es von GT nie gab.


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Du kannst nix finden, was es von GT nie gab.


also dann...die reise geht weiter
irgendwann find ich das ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (11. April 2020)

Mir ist da leider absolut nichts bekannt, was ähnlich den STS war und als damaliger riesen GT-Fan und Verkauf von GT im Shop, wo ich Ende der 90er war zu den STS-Zeiten, wäre mir das sicher aufgefallen wenn man es irgendwo mal auf ner Messe oder im Katalog gesehen hätte. Kann natürlich irgendwas total exklusives sein, was es zu keinen Verkaufszahlen gebracht hat, würde ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halten, weil der STS-Herstellungsprozess schon komplexer war und nicht wie nen im Keller geschweißter Alurahmen. Sowas gibt es ja zichfach von findigen Leuten. STS war da zu komplex, mir ist da auch sonst nix auch nur ähnliches Marktreifes im Gedächtnis. Vollcarbon dann halt (wer erinnert sich nich an die Trek Y), aber nicht der STS-Schlauch durch Muffen.

Von demher würde ich immer noch auf nix von der Stange tippen. In STS und LTS Thermoplast gab es ab Werk ausschließlich Rock Shox Judys in verschiedenen Ausführungen XC und SL als Singlecrown und die XL und XLC als Doppelbrücke, dazu im STS DH die Judy DHO Doppelbrücke und dann ganz am Ende im Lobo die erste Boxxer. Auch in den Alu-LTS steckten bis auf die günstigen (3,4,5) nur Judys, in günstigen die billigen RST. Da war aber nix elektrisch und du redest ja von Thermoplast/Carbon. Und die LTS und STS gab es ja auch fast immer einzeln als Rahmenkits, wie man selbst hier in Deutschland quasi alle GT-Rahmen beim Importeur auch einzeln bekam. Wir haben da viel Custom aufgebaut damals, weil das kein Problem war.

Sollte sich doch noch irgendwie die elektrische Singlecrown finden wäre ich da halt vorsichtig. Ne elektronische Kleinseriengabel aus den 90ern, da könnte die Enttäuschung groß werden. Wenn du den Thread hier gelesen hast, kennst du die STS-Probleme ja eh. Die Rahmen kann man immer noch gut fahren, ich würde aber ne gescheite Gabel reinstecken, trotz Rockshox-Fanboy führt für diese Zeit halt wenig an Z1 und Z2 vorbei. Die Italiener waren da den anderen soweit vorraus, wie es die LTS/STS-Hinterbauten auch waren. Damals absolute Traumkombi (die es halt nur Custom gab) und heute immer noch gut fahrbar, auch noch im Gelände. Wobei ich mir zum wirklichen Einsatz im Gelände wohl doch eher nen Alu-LTS nehmen würde als die Gefahr des reißenden STS.


----------



## lyteka (14. April 2020)

Gab damals wohl Gabel mit elektrischer/elekronischer Verstellung/Blockierung...

z.B. - Lefty ELO
       - Noleen, Cirvin, Proflex, K2 ... Smart Shock 
         (da mal google´n... gab es auch mit Vollcarbonrahmen ... ?, vll. verwechselst du da ja was...)

Aber sicher nie im GT LTS/STS Thermoplast ab " Werk"....
....jedoch unzählige Umbauten... mit oben genannten Gabeln im LTS/STS...  (genügend Fotos im Forum und im Netz vorhanden...)


----------



## toastet (14. April 2020)

Er sucht ja ne Gabel in Standardbauweise, dass haben die genannten meiner Erinnerung nach nicht gebaut (Girvin, nicht Cirvin). Waren immer nur Parallelogrammgabeln mit nem Dämpfer. Proflex war zB die Gabel von Girvin. Und ich mein die K2 war auch ne Noleen.


----------



## laluci (13. Mai 2020)

Hey,
schönes Bike. Habe heue meinen xcr bekommen und muss den komplett sufbauen. welchen Dämpfer benutzt du hinten?
gruss luca


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2020)

laluci schrieb:


> Hey,
> schönes Bike. Habe heue meinen xcr bekommen und muss den komplett sufbauen. welchen Dämpfer benutzt du hinten?
> gruss luca


Orginal wäre ein Sid Dämpfer.


----------



## schimanski (23. Juni 2020)

habe mein GT STS (stimmt natürlich) jetzt auch fertiggestellt. Wollte ich schon seit Jahren haben. Bin tatsächlich auf unter 13 Kilogramm gekommen (19er Rahmen ohne Anbauteile mit Pedale). Dass Bike fährt sich auch richig gut. Evt. gibt es noch neue Decals.


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2020)

schimanski schrieb:


> habe mein GT LTS jetzt auch fertiggestellt. Wollte ich schon seit Jahren haben. Bin tatsächlich auf unter 13 Kilogramm gekommen (19er Rahmen ohne Anbauteile mit Pedale). Dass Bike fährt sich auch richig gut. Evt. gibt es noch neue Decals. Anhang anzeigen 1070577


Ist aber ein STS ?


----------



## LupilusX (12. September 2020)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob passender thread, allerdings dürfte die Frage ev hier hoffentlich hilfreich aufgehoben sein:
habe bei meinem LTS (18" Rahmen) mit Aluwippe ein RockShox Super Deluxe Federbein mit 750x1,4 Feder verbaut - diese sollte lt Anleitung allerdings erst im 20ér Rahmen verbaut worden sein - Hat irgendjemand Info dazu, für welche Gewichtsklasse des Fahrers die passend war?
Danke


----------

